# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Взгляд видеооператора.

## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья.
Я решился открыть данную тему, исключительно для того, что бы как то оформить свои мысли и наблюдения по проведению разного рода мероприятий (свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы). Это своего рода, взгляд со стороны, взгляд человека с видеокамерой, который стоит в сторонке или в гуще событий, но не участвует в них активно. Я умышленно беру только работу ведущих, т.к. именно они задают тон, атмосферу, контакт с залом. (При этом, я ни сколько не принижаю значимость работы музыкантов и певцов!) А почему именно тут, а не у ведущих? Да потому что, это взгляд видеооператора, а не ведущего. 
Видеосьемкой торжеств, я занимаюсь уже 13 лет и за это время довелось повидать много чего. Самое главное, что за это время, я составил для себя достаточно полное представление о взаимодействии ведущих и зрителей-участников. Анализ данного взаимодействия, не праздный интерес, а именно чисто рабочий, т.к. от этого взаимодействия зависит и моя работа, мой конечный результат. Возможно, мои мысли, кому то будут полезны, помогут по другому взглянуть, на казалось бы обычные вещи. (Хочу отметить, что это мои мысли, не претендующие на истину) (Наверняка в моих рассуждения будут присутствовать банальные или очевидные высказывания, но без них не будет целостной картины)
Начнем со зрителей-участников. 
По моим наблюдениям, я бы условно разделил всех зрителе-участников на 3 категории. Это: Интеллигенты (люди, которые ведут себя прилично, практически не пьют, не очень контактные и не очень активные), Середнячки (люди, которые ведут себя прилично, позволяют себе выпить в пределах нормы и поэтому самые контактные и самые активные) и Бухарики (люди, которые ведут себя не прилично, напиваются до потери контроля над собой, неадекватно активные и невразумительно контактные). Это очень условное разделение.
Практически на каждом мероприятии присутствуют все категории, но в разных пропорциях. От этого и общий фон мероприятия приобретает соответствующий оттенок. Так же, преобладающий определенный оттенок, зависит от местности (сельская или городская). Я не хочу оценивать качество мероприятий с разным фоном и оттенком, т.к. тут тоже бывают исключения, и эти исключения всецело зависят от уровня и профессионализма ведущих.
Теперь о ведущих.
Первоначально, я бы разделил всех ведущих на 2 категории. Это те, которые творчески, ответственно подходят к каждому мероприятию, постоянно совершенствуются, и те, которые просто зарабатывают деньги, тупо передирая чужие сценарии и заготовки, не внося в них какого то своего видения или адаптации к конкретному мероприятию. Поверте, таких примерно половина от общего количества ведущих. И что самое интересное, что обе категории востребованы. Вторые востребованы из-за более доступных цен, недостатка достоверной информации, просто нехватки ведущих в период массовых мероприятий.  Но так как тут, я надеюсь, в основном присутствуют ведущие из первой категории, поэтому вторую рассматривать нет смысла.
 И так, 1-я категория. Она тоже не одинаковая по уровню, профессионализму, опыту, да и просто по культуре.
Но на этом, я пока остановлюсь. Если тема будет кому то интересна, я с удовольствием продолжу, ну а если нет, то не буду засорять этот раздел и занимать ваше драгоценное время.

----------


## maknata

Володь! Так тема действительно очень интересна :Ok:  Продолжай! У меня был когда то случай, когда оператор, ещё не видя моей работы пытался учить меня как надо вести мероприятия, а потом в конце сказал "спасибо", ему дескать теперь не надо фоном снимать закат солнца или ещё чегой то, что было что в фильм монтировать. Но я же далеко не идеал, и терпеть не могу видеть свою физию на видео - сама себя начинаю ругать - "Ну как ты стоишь? Ну кто бы тебя вовремя по спине стукнул, чтоб выпрямилась? Боже, у тебя что зеркала не было, ты свою причёску видела? Не, ну ты ваще дура, зачем к камере  :Jopa:  развернулась?" И в таком плане.. Кому как не оператору видны все наши ляпы и ошибки? Поэтому я буду с удовольствием заходить в эту тему! :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*vekos*,
 Владимир, я работаю в команде - видео-фото-тамада-музыка...
В последнее время отказываюсь работать с чужими операторами, так как 
1. НАДОЕЛО их искать за столом
2. НАДОЕЛО просить меня не снимать
3. НАДОЕЛО следить за аккумуляторами
4. НАДОЕЛО говорить, чтобы не путался под ногами и не ложил мне на плечо камеру(и это не прикол, с этим несколько раз сталкивалась, причём один оператор меня похвалил - НО! снимал ВСЕ мои слова, мою планшетку, а на снятие фаты у него не хватило плёнки...Зато через 2 года я его встречаю на местном ТВ, где он вещает уже как тамада...Не могу его оценить объективно ни как оператора, ни как тамаду, но...неприятный осадок остался)

----------


## Раюшка

> Зато через 2 года я его встречаю на местном ТВ, где он вещает уже как тамада...Не могу его оценить объективно ни как оператора, ни как тамаду, но...неприятный осадок остался)


Ольчик, бум надеяться, что это единичный случай.
Володя, тема довольно интересная. Главное, чтобы она не переросла в ругательства, на этот раз между операторами и ведущими...:biggrin:
Потому что первое моё желание, когда прочла цель создания темы - рассказать, какое поведение видеооператора раздражает ведущих, в частности, менЕ...:biggrin:
Если кому-то это АНТИресно, могу продолжить...

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня на банкетах видео редко бывает, но если бывает - я всегда спрашиваю - что ему не понравилось с точки зрения оператора. Иногда дают дельные советы, конкретные. Критиковать - не критикуют, наверное из скромности и порядочности. Еще реже хвалят, но все таки хвалят иногда!
А вот сейчас можно всю критику сдесь почитать - без обид и перехода на личности - так что с большим удовольствием начинаем слушать, вас, Володя, а может еще кто присоединится!:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Обеими руками голосую за эту тему! Только давайте не перейдём на взаимные претензии: вот вы такие бываете, а вы вот такие. И кто кого переплюёт. Я за интеллигентное, умное, корректное общение. От него обе стороны  получат  только пользу. Спасибо, Владимир, за тему. Ты очень тактично зашёл со своими взглядами в раздел к ведущим. Но увы... Надеюсь, что здесь всё получится.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Добавлю ещё несколько слов - теперь у нас постоянная команда, и даже зимой, когда облом в заказах, идём только командой! Лучше отказаться. чем нервы тратить на всякую ...ерунду. 
Тем более, я уверена в своих операторах на все 200 %- они если что и прикроют и помогут...Аналогично и я с музыкантом - моей вокалисткой Надюшкой - всегда понимаем с полувзгляда оператора (надо касету поменять или аккумулятор - тянем время)...
Кроме того, наш шеф или я ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО напомним заказчикам, что оператора надо покормить, да и не один раз в ресторане, а и тогда, когда с 6 утра снимает процес причёски или одевания - он же живой человек!!! 
Вокалистка с шефом следят на банкете за тем, чтобы аккумуляторы заряжались...
На банкете (встреча молодых, конкурсы, выкупы, снятие всего что можно снять) и в ЗАГСЕ шеф ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ДУБЛИРУЕТ (Борис - фото, шеф видео)...А во время банкета шеф даёт возможность оператору, работавшему  с утра и бегавшему аки кенгуру по прериям на природе, просто посидеть и отдохнуть - сам берёт камеру и работает....
После банкета - ВСЕ дружно грузим аппаратуру...Правда, в последнее время (видно старею!) после 23-х я становлюсь как недвижимость - за 6-8 часов так накручусь, аки белка в колесе, что меня просто ....отпускают на улицу курить и сторожить аппаратуру...ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ едем в офис и разгружаем - таскаем на 3-й этаж аппаратуру..Шеф всем раздаёт остальную оставшуюся сумму... И только тогда оператор и вокалистка отправляются отдыхать. 
Вообщем, у нас действительно семья!
Вот такой команды и ВАМ ВСЕМ ЖЕЛАЮ!
УДАЧИ!

----------

айна чуйнешова (08.04.2020)

----------


## V.Kostrov

Я очень рад, что данная тема заинтересовала. Но сразу хочу оговориться, что пока я не собираюсь обсуждать именно взаимоотношения ведущих и видеооператоров. Первоначальная цель, это как то проанализировать взаимоотношения ведущих со зрителями-участниками (залом). Скорей всего, это будет поверхностный, обобщенный взгляд. Я думаю, что углубимся в него в процессе беседы. Поэтому, иду готовить продолжение начатого разговора.

*pypss*
Я согласен с вами на все 100%. Но дело в том, что таких идеальных команд, очень мало. Но поверте, что и тут не всё идеально. Хотя бы потому, что ваша команда замкнута друг на друге и нет независимой информации из вне, для развития, совершенствования или хотя бы просто для сравнения. (Не утверждаю, а просто рассуждаю гипотетически).

----------


## Mazaykina

> Это своего рода, взгляд со стороны, взгляд человека с видеокамерой,


Взгляд со стороны, но главное, что не равнодушный взгляд.  :Ok: 



> Владимир, я работаю в команде - видео-фото-тамада-музыка...


Оля, это здорво. Но увы, не  все ведущие работают в таком тандеме и не всем удается  просмотреть отснятый материал.  В самом выгодном положении- это семейные пары, как например, у Иринки Бафф (надеюсь, они тоже подключатся к разговору). 
*Раюшка*]..


> какое поведение видеооператора раздражает ведущих, в частности, менЕ.





> 1. НАДОЕЛО


Неееее, девчата, это не тот разговор...  :wink:



> Я за интеллигентное, умное, корректное общение.


100% за! Очень важно мнение человека, который увидит тебя  со стороны и может помочь сделать тебя лучше и профессиональнее. 
Кстати, Володь, а сколько ведущих за 13 лет тебя попросили готовый вариант свадьбы посмотреть?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Хотя бы потому, что ваша команда замкнута друг на друге и нет независимой информации из вне, для развития, совершенствования или хотя бы просто для сравнения. (Не утверждаю, а просто рассуждаю гипотетически).


Согласна!
Но из двух зол - выбираем меньшее ... И нам спокойнее и аппаратура:biggrin: под двойным присмотром...

Да к тому же, занятие по обслуживанию мероприятий является для каждого из нас 2-ой работой, сделать эту работу основной - очень проблематично, так как провинция она и в африке провинция...

----------


## Aleksandr1

> я работаю в команде - видео-фото-тамада-музыка...
> В последнее время отказываюсь работать с чужими операторами, так как 
> 1. НАДОЕЛО их искать за столом
> 2. НАДОЕЛО просить меня не снимать
> 3. НАДОЕЛО следить за аккумуляторами


А почему нам всегда плявать чем занимается оператор?!!
Мы делаем свою работу без оглядки "как это будет на видео", да и практика показывает что работать нужно с гостями, а не с оператором...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Aleksandr1*,
 как раз при такой раскладке мы друг другу не мешаем и помогаем - оператор взглядом показвает куда он перемещается. я ессессно стараюсь тоже удачно переместиться....Борис Николаевич сам подходит и корректирует - скока времени и что и как дальше. если он идёт делать фотосессию на улицу или видео снимает там - я знаю где его искать...

*Aleksandr1*, Санчо, дорогой, именно в команде у нас и не возникает никаких тёрок - все друг друга понимают и стараются помочь...
так что, дорогой товарЫСЧ,  ВСЕ мои посты в теме читай внимательно и вникай В СУТЬ основательно....а в позу:tongue: лотоса и рака у нас никто не встаёт - мы друг друга уважаем...И ВАМ ТОГО ЖЕ ЖЕЛАЕМ!:biggrin:

И ваще:mad: меня Владимир спросил - я ответила...

:tongue: хоть я и маинькая на аватаре, но кусючая!:tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

*vekos*,
 :Ok:  :Pivo:  Володя, спасибо за тему. И ещё, тогда в Переславле мы с тобой заводили подобный разговор, и надо сказать лично мне он очень помог. Ты рассказал про разные моменты, которые интересны , как для видео, так и для гостей. Можно об этом ещё поговорить?

----------


## Aleksandr1

> в позу лотоса и рака у нас никто не встаёт - мы друг друга уважаем...


Мы тоже уважаем и Вас в том числе, но чем занимается оператор - это его личное дело...(я так считаю)

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Aleksandr1*,



> чем занимается оператор - это его личное дело...(я так считаю


Санчо, дорогой, в этом и есть отличие одиночки от команды..В команде все заинтересованы в том, чтобы было хорошо во всём...Оператор переживает как за музыку, так и за тамаду...И наоборот

----------


## V.Kostrov

Ну что, продолжим?! (на все вопросы отвечу потом.)

*И так, 1-я категория. Она тоже не одинаковая по уровню, профессионализму, опыту, да и просто по культуре.* 
Я уже раньше говорил, что каждый ведущий, как правило, находит в аудитории свой контингент, по уровню и культуре, и работает именно с ним. В большинстве случаев, интерес, охват и привлечение бывает не более 50-60% от всех присутствующих. Да, да, не удивляйтесь. Даже если остальные 40-50% вовремя поднимают рюмки или поворачивают голову в сторону ведущих, это не значит что они в празднике. Просто им деваться некуда. Постоянно бываю свидетелем, находясь, позиционно рядом со столами, разговоров между этой публикой, что - то не нравится,  это не нравится……. Я конечно понимаю, что понравиться всем нельзя, но все таки был и другой пример (я о нём уже упоминал), когда практически весь зал был охвачен. При том, публика там была, как я уже говорил, из всех 3-х категорий. Так значит все таки можно всех заинтересовать и охватить, или по крайней мере, к этому надо стремиться.
И так, попробую по рассуждать про отдельные приёмы ведения и реакцию на них публики.
Как вы знаете, что основная масса ведущих, работает с очень похожими программами. Разница только в последовательности, своих каких то интерпретациях и подаче. Хотя есть и исключение из правил, но они очень редкие.  Про программы говорить не буду, нет такой задачи. Попробую поразмышлять про подачу. В идеале, ведущий, должен быть артистом или хотя бы иметь артистические навыки. Приведу пример. (Примеры буду приводить немного утрированные, что бы лучше показать разницу.)
Есть две ведущих, примерно одинаковые по уровню. С примерно одинаковыми программами. Одна имеет театральное образование, а другая учитель. Так вот, та, которая с театральным, начиная говорить какой нибудь трогательный тост или поздравление, публика затихает и проникается смыслом (интонация, громкость, акценты). А вторая, которая учитель, вроде тоже самое говорит, и пытается вложить интонацию, и акценты, но как правило, не туда и не так. И публика это сразу чувствует и такой ведущей приходиться перекрикивать разговаривающую и жующую толпу. (Отмечу, что это частный случай, но он не редкий).
Следующий тезис: Ведущего не должно быть много.
Как правило, ведущий, получая за свой труд деньги, старается отработать их сполна, дабы, не предьявили претензии заказчики. И вот тут, в большинстве случаев, начинается откровенный прессинг гостей. Сколько раз, мне говорили гости (благо, я у них почти всегда под рукой), что, мол уймите вы свою ведущую, дайте отдохнуть. Но прессинг бывает не только чисто плотной программой, но и орущим, визжащим или напротив, слишком тихим голосом. Это тоже в какой то степени относится к актерскому мастерству. (Это достаточно частый случай)
Следующий тезис: Импровизация.
Безусловно, работа ведущего не обходится без импровизаций. Тут, на мой взгляд, есть 2 подхода.
1.	Это, чисто разговор, типа как в компании друзей. Вроде ни о чём и обо всём. Да, с одной стороны и в какой то аудитории, это может и оправдано (типа-свой в доску), но как правило, такой разговор ведётся с одним-двумя собеседниками, в то время как остальная публика, оказывается совершенно не в теме. Даже если этот разговор переходит от собеседника к собеседнику, всё равно внимание основной массы не привлечено. (Это я говорю не о программе, а о том, что между программой, заминки, реплики и нестандартные ситуации и т.д.)
2.	Это подготовленные заранее, на все случаи жизни шутки, байки, анекдоты. Пример. Есть у нас одна ведущая, при том, по виду, маленькая, щупленькая, но офигенно эрудированная, с хорошим, тонким юмором. Так вот она, за счет молненосной реакции выдать просто убийственную байку или комментарий, не только держит зал, но и осаживает или успокаивает распоясавшихся говорунов. И при этом, совершенно не скатываясь на оскорбления или унижения. Кстати, такое достаточно часто встречается среди ведущих, когда, вроде бы, за невинным подколом , дабы развеселить народ, идет унижение или оскорбление. Конечно, подвыпившие участники, как правило, это не осознают, но на торжествах, бывают и трезвые. 
Продолжение следует.

----------


## diogen

> Одна имеет театральное образование, а другая учитель.


Щас получите...Или наоборот - тишина будет...Или просто пропустят..И дальше...

----------


## tolyanich

*vekos*Всё правильно,  только   лично я  надеялся  на  какое-то особенное  мнение. Всмысле  не  мнение человека,  который  постоянно  видит  всё со стороны. Этого  опыта   у  меня  как у  музыканта   достаточно :Aga:  Хотелось  бы  знать  мнение  именно  видеооператора, с  точки  зрения  как   всё это  смотрится  на  видео  потом. Какие  ошибки и тд. Ну  например  как грамотно  провести конкурс,  чтобы  на  видео  всё красиво  смотрелось  или  нужно  ли  по Вашему  мнению ведущему хоть  немного работать на камеру и тд.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Следующий тезис: Ведущего не должно быть много.





> Следующий тезис: Импровизация


 :Vah: Подпишусь ...КАГОРОМ под каждым словом! :Aga: 
Именно так и стараюсь работать.  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> с точки зрения как всё это смотрится на видео потом.


Это будет в продолжении.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Щас получите...


Возможно!!! Но это же факт, а против фактов не попрёшь!!!
Костя, я же оговорился, что это несколько утрированные примеры, да бы побудить к самосовершенствованию. И к тому же, я даже в мыслях не имел обобщать, просто привел частный пример.

----------


## Нотя

очень любопытно почитать, так как несколько лет была только оператором, а в этом году в силу определенных обстоятельств провела несколько свадеб. Вот например на последней, я постоянно общалась с оператором где лучше ему встать, так как в голове моментально возникает картинка а как это будет потом в фильме, красиво али нет?

----------


## tolyanich

> Это будет в продолжении.


Будем  ждать. Спасибо :Pivo:

----------


## alpo

> Мы тоже уважаем и Вас в том числе, но чем занимается оператор - это его личное дело...(я так считаю)


Абсолбтно согласен с тезкой.Каждый должен профессионально делать свою работу,при этом не мешая друг другу.Когда работает одна команда-группа+видеооператор,который в совершенстве знает программу-это совсем другое дело.В остальных случаях-дай бог чтоб тамада хоть предупреждала что будет происходить через пару секунд,чтоб успеть включить камеру,я уж не пишу о том чтоб не прилипала к снимаемому объекту,что оссобенно раздражает оператора.А уж если ведущая размахивает руками широко и высоко-то это уже капут съемке.

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Каждый должен профессионально делать свою работу


Вот и я о том: - "для чего мне интересоваться работой человека чей фильм я и не увижу никогда!":biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Вот и я о том: - "для чего мне интересоваться работой человека чей фильм я и не увижу никогда!"


А вот тут позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Я никогда не заморачивалась демо-дисками, да и смотреть себя на видео для меня мучения- грешу самоедством. Но! От того как человек снимет праздник, который ты ведёшь, напрямую зависит количество заказчиков, которые к тебе придут потом. Поэтому ведущий просто обязан (это в его же интересах) быть в тандеме с оператором. Опять же таки, если ведущий и оператор никогда раньше не пересекались, (да хотя бы и пересекались, но откуда оператор может знать изменилось ли что-то в твоей программе?), то ведущий не полиняет, если вовремя шепнёт оператору "Это можно не снимать, не очень важный момент, а вот это сильная вэсчь, это желательно бы снять!" Лезть в обьектив ведущему - ИМХО - моветон. Это же не твой бэнэхвис, есть виновники торжества, есть гости, которых они хотели видеть - вот пусть и запечатлеют для потомков их реакцию на твои слова и действия. Но и убегать от камеры, когда оператор решил таки включить твою физию в картинку тоже не стоит. Человеку с обьективом виднее как картинка будет лучше смотреться.

----------


## Татьянка

> Лезть в обьектив ведущему - ИМХО - моветон. Это же не твой бэнэхвис, есть виновники торжества,то есть гости, которых они хотели видеть - вот пусть и запечатлеют для потомков их реакцию на твои слова и действия


 :Ok:  :Aga: 
Да простит меня мой любимый оператор- Нотичка( это тебе :flower: ). Но от камер бегаю постоянно. И ракурсы у меня вечно через  :Jopa: . Забываю я про нее( всмысле смотреть и улыбаться оператору). Подойти и предупередить незнакомого всегда. Но потом пусть молодых, гостей, кого угодно, только не меня снимает.

И самый большой комплимент от оператора- "Дайте свою визитку!!!":wink:

----------


## tolyanich

> Но потом пусть молодых, гостей, кого угодно, только не меня снимает.
> 
> И самый большой комплимент от оператора- "Дайте свою визитку!!!"


Наивная :biggrin: Енто  они тебя  снимают  :biggrin:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Наивная :biggrin: Енто  они тебя  снимают  :biggrin:


Многие девушки таких вещей не понимают... :Ok:

----------


## tolyanich

> Многие девушки таких вещей не понимают...


 Это радует

----------


## tolyanich

> *maknata*От того как человек снимет праздник, который ты ведёшь, напрямую зависит количество заказчиков





> * Татьянка* И ракурсы у меня вечно через


 То-то    смотрю  у  Татьянки  работа  попёрла,  наверно ракурсы понравились :biggrin:

А я   стараюсь  хотябы  перед  камерой  не   проходить  и  не  мешать  друг  другу  с оператором. Когда  предоставляю   микрофон  гостям. быстренько  сваливаю  в  сторонку,  как   профессиональный  рефери  на  ринге :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> То-то смотрю у Татьянки работа попёрла, наверно ракурсы понравились


:tongue: мне всегда мало....:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> :tongue: мне всегда мало....:biggrin:


Значит над  ракурсом  нужно задуматься . Побольше  ракурсов

----------


## overload

Тема жесть.
Я, конечно, не так много снимаю, как уважаемый *Vekos*, но тоже есть небольшой опыт.
Скажу сразу, что обидеть никого не желаю, да и спор "ведущий-камерамэн" - это не спор,а порой - диагноз... Здесь ребята много и правильно говорили, я цитировать не буду - нудно, да и никому не нужно, просто скажу своё мнение, заранее икскьюЗ, если повторюЗ. Но не сказать - не могу.
Сужу не огульно, а по конкретным примерам.
*Первое*.Музыка.
Далеко не все ведущие грамотно подбирают музыку к тому или иному моменту. Иногда колонки трещат... а чаще всего бывает так, что мне с камерой приходится крутиться вокруг танцующих молодых. Сами понимаете, что от смены мною места съёмки звук в камере "плывёт". Приходится при монтаже накладывать звук поверх записанного. А если ведущий при этом *сам поёт* песню?
Можно, конечно, наплевать и пустить всё так, как есть. Однако, если ведущий уважает свою работу и делает всё на хорошем уровне, то почему я как оператор должен ставить данный момент торжества (и не самый последний!!!) исключительно в зависимость от профессионализма ведущего?
Пьяной-то свадьбе кажется, что всё звучит чики-пуки! А я знаю, что когда я фильм им отдам, то они будут, скорее всего, трезвыми, и судить будут не сиюминутно и парообразно, а вдумчиво и критически...
*Второе*. Способы проведения.
Если свадьба - это одномоментное событие (любой косяк можно замазать последующей хохмой, да и не каждую багу свадьба раскушает, вполне может выйти "как будто так и надо"), то на диске - извините... смаковать будут (и ругать) не один раз потом. Когда я делаю фильм, то думаю в том числе и об этом. И лучше я сделаю подборку из десяти конкурсов (да ещё и в ускоренном темпе) под вставленный поверх действа регтайм, чем растяну один (пусть даже самый интересный) со всеми этими "эээ...", "значит...", "тааак...", "нет, нет, берите во-он тот микрофон и сперва прожуйте...".
*Третье*. Что в свадьбе главное?
Я никоим образом не хочу умалить работу наших уважаемых ведущих. Скажу больше: никому не дано рассудить, чья работа больше, важнее и значимее: музыканта ли, оператора ли, ведущего ли. Все делают одно дело: чтобы людям было весело. Чтобы люди запомнили торжество только с хорошей стороны. Но есть нюанс.
Работа ведущего, как правило, - "держать" свадьбу, направлять её, сделать её нескучной. А наша работа - зафиксировать веселье. При всём желании ведущий - это человек момента. Сегодняшнего момента. А фильм - можно пересматривать десятки раз. Кроме того, не забывайте важную фичу: для ведущего свадьба начинается обычно со встречи молодых у кабака, а сама-то свадьба - это процесс целого дня! И фильм должен быть выдержан логически, повременно и ровно. Фильм, как и работа ведущего, это - единый цельный процесс, который должен держать зрителя в постоянной заинтересованности. И я не могу отдать в фильме приоритет какому-то одному событию (ну, возможно, за исключением самой росписи, ведь ради неё вся эта бодяга и затевается, как правило...). А ведущему - важен весь *его* процесс...
*Четвёртое*. Как мы работаем с ведущими.
Вот последняя моя съёмка. Ведущая (женщина нехилых габаритов, но с дюже зычным голосом) попросила меня следующее: -Меня не снимайте, ибо я очень толстая, и мне неприятно...
Два вопроса. Первый.
Если тебе так в облом собственная внешность, то чего ты лезешь в *массовики-затейники*, где ты - вся и всюду на виду?
Второй. Что прикажете делать с Вашим голосом, который *везде есть*, а Вас - *нигде не должно быть*?
Вам-то легко попросить, а у меня весь фильм получится наперекосяк: люди, слушающие куда-то в сторону, где вещает некий Ефим Закадрович Кобелян...
Так что, друзья, тут вопросов гораздо больше, чем ответов.
Возможно, мне ведущие такие попадались... чаще никакие, чем какие.
*Vekos*, ещё раз прошу бо-ольшого пардону за то, что нарушил дух данной темы - не сравнивать.
А сравнить всё же пришлось.

----------


## Татьянка

> Значит над ракурсом нужно задуматься . Побольше ракурсов


:rolleyes: это не мой праздник.... да и ваще....что за наезд?:mad::biggrin:




> Если тебе так в облом собственная внешность, то чего ты лезешь в массовики-затейники, где ты - вся и всюду на виду?
> Второй. Что прикажете делать с Вашим голосом, который везде есть, а Вас - нигде не должно быть?


:biggrin:мне внешность не в облом...но ...скажу за себя, я стараюсь если что-то говорю важное стоять или рядом с молодыми или в середине зала, т.е. так, что бы вроде, как я есть, но в тоже время всё внимание на виновниках....:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Это верно, сударыня... и это - самое правильное решение. А я уж всегда найду способ верно отобразить происходящее.
Нельзя же вообще без лица ведущего фильм делать... Человек-невидимка эдакий получается.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Человек-невидимка эдакий получается.


Серый кардинал... :biggrin:
Игорь, здорво!  :Ok:

----------


## overload

*Mazaykina*,

Привет, конечно же.
Забыл совсем я вас... простите уж.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Что-то Александр пропал, с нетерпением жду от него продолжения.


> Приходится при монтаже накладывать звук поверх записанного. А если ведущий при этом сам поёт песню?


Да, часто звук потом накладывается. И если оператор потом просит ту или иную музыку, всегда работаем в контакте. И с поющим ведущим, думаю, всегда можно договориться.
QUOTE=overload]И лучше я сделаю подборку из десяти конкурсов (да ещё и в ускоренном темпе) под вставленный поверх действа регтайм, чем растяну один (пусть даже самый интересный) со всеми этими "эээ...", "значит...", "тааак...", "нет, нет, берите во-он тот микрофон и сперва прожуйте...".[/QUOTE]
Так это же замечательно, так и должно быть.



> Третье. Что в свадьбе главное?


А вот здесь вы попутали, вместо слова ЧТО нужно было, судя по вашим рассуждениям, поставить КТО. Можно много об этом говорить. Но часто вместо видеооператора заказывают фотографа, а бывает, свадьбы без ведущего проводят, подружку или какую родственницу попросят. Заказчики сами решают, кто для них важнее. Давайте не будем менять направление темы. Я предпочитаю на банкетах работать во взаимопонимании, от этого зависит результат. А если с самого начала в штыки принимать своего коллегу по бизнесу и строить ему козью морду, результат заведомо будет плачевный.




> Ведущая (женщина нехилых габаритов, но с дюже зычным голосом) попросила меня следующее: -Меня не снимайте,


А вот тут скажу, я не в обиде на свою внешность, но тоже предпочитаю, чтобы по возможности меня снимали поменьше. Фильм то потом смотрят не обо мне, а о молодых, об их гостях.
Уважаемый Игорь (действительно. уважаемый), наболевшее вы выплеснули. Ляпусов в работе хватает у каждого, каких-то ошибок, недосмотров. Речь о том. как их исправить, как избежать. И если вы дадите какие-то конкретные советы, подсказки, пришедшие в голову именно глядя через объектив, низкий поклон вам от ведущих. Да и вам проще будет работать.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> ещё раз прошу бо-ольшого пардону за то, что нарушил дух данной темы


Игорь, ни какого нарушения тут нет. Наоборот, очень хорошо, что ты описал своё виденье. Более того, оно раскрывает некоторые стороны, которые я умышленно пропускал, дабы как то обобщить взгляд со стороны. Так что, смело подключайся.

----------


## overload

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Спасибо, что поняли. Правда, никакого намерения кого-то обидеть или оскорбить у меня не было.
Вот ещё один нюанс.
 Частенько так бывает, но сделать, как правило, ничего не могу.
 Конкурсы-шмонкурсы... Ведущий - живёт своей жизнью. Сами понимаете, все пять-шесть часов банкета торчать с камерой у "пьяного стола" я не могу. Потому - договариваюсь с ведущей: ну...ты как чё - если чё... дык я тут, ты хоть махни, да...
...ага. Махнула...
Для того, чтобы камеру запустить, надо секунды три-четыре. Плюс - позицию правильную занять. На деле, как правило, выходит всегда так: 
-А вот теперь, уважаемые гости, посмо-о-отрим!!!, кто из вас самый бегуСТЧий... итаааак!..
Ну. хватаю сундук, бегу... В результате получается обрывистое, ни во что не ведущее начало.
Заранее можно сказать?
Спасибо, всем милым дамам и классным пацанам, которые не забывают перед своей очередной хохмой оператору мигнуть...

----------


## overload

> А вот здесь вы попутали, вместо слова ЧТО нужно было, судя по вашим рассуждениям, поставить КТО.


Ой, нет, сударыня, именно - "*ЧТО*"!
Согласитесь, любой свадьбе главное - *свадьба*, а она, как ни крути, неодушевлённая хреновина (хотя душ там бывает и за сотню, однако же - не всякая душонка = душа). 
Вы, возможно, будете на меня наезжать за такое сугубо материальное понятие свадьбы... однако, как это ни прискорбно, для оператора свадьба - это чередование картинок в прицеле, и его дело - сделать так, чтобы прицел этот не сбился с целкости.
Видите ли, ребята... повторюсь, но наша с вами задача - сделать так, _чтоб душа_... (ну и так далее, по-попандопуловски). И если задача ведущего - сделать "здесь и сейчас", то наша задача -  сделать "потом и навсегда", где "здесь и сейчас" ведущего - всего лишь эпизод Большого Вселенского Пасьянса, называемого "Я и Ты".
Потому, когда ведущий (ну почему-то сплошь и рядом) начинает гнуть персты, я ему обычно говорю: -Ты голос - ставишь, а мы его - пишем...
К сожалению, чаще всего у меня получается так, что я приезжаю на банкет - а там уже новенький-готовенький такой ведущий, со своей (только ему известной) программой, а когда я ему (ей) говорю - а мона так ненавязчиво пальтсчегом шевельнуть заранее, когда очередного задорнова вспомнишь - да ты чёёё!!! ...Да я!... ...-Да у меня *программа*!!!... -...Да за неё* денег дали*!... (а я, типо, за святый дух тут разношусь по-перед столами...).
Серьёзная это бодяга - работа камерамэна и фронтмена. 
Ребят... ну как вам ещё сказать...
Давайте уважать работу друг другОВО.
Кстати. Недавно был случай на свадьбе. Ведущий ("...ой, держите меня, Сыроежкин штаны потерял!!!)...ну... ясно, в общем. Помыли у него талмуд. Не специально - просто, видать, мешался на столе, ну, ребята его и запузырили на далёкий подоконнег). Он - упс!... (вся работа в жопу, строчки-то хороши, когда ариалом блэк, да шрифтом 24 на листочеге...). Шо робити... як шо - працювати. Ору (камера пишет!!!)"-Не отдадите талмуд - в фильме будут тока ваши "бля"...
Ни одного "бля" за всю свадьбу больше не было, кроме моего.
Так что: ведущий и камерамэн - оба-двое сапога солдаты.
Не так?:wink:

----------


## tolyanich

> Для того, чтобы камеру запустить, надо секунды три-четыре. Плюс - позицию правильную занять. На деле, как правило, выходит всегда так:
> -А вот теперь, уважаемые гости, посмо-о-отрим!!!, кто из вас самый бегуСТЧий... итаааак!..
> Ну. хватаю сундук, бегу... В результате получается обрывистое, ни во что не ведущее начало.
> Заранее можно сказать?
> Спасибо, всем милым дамам и классным пацанам, которые не забывают перед своей очередной хохмой оператору мигнуть...


Музыканты  и  диджеи  в  той же  ситуации. :Aga: Но  если видеооператор  не  успеет   что-то  снять -это  пол  беды. А  если   музыка  вовремя  не  зазвучит - это  уже  беда. Но опять  же  если   тамада   будет   сначала  музыкантов  предупреждать  ,  потом  видео,  потом  фотографа,  представляете  насколько  всё это  будет  не  мобильно?  Вобщем спорных  вопросов  много. НО! Всё-таки,  что  важней: свадьба  или  её видео запись?  Тут   я  думаю  ответ  однозначный

----------


## overload

Толяныч, И КАКОЙ ЖЕ ОТВЕТ???
Тока - *обоснуйте*, будьте ласка...

----------


## tolyanich

> *overload*Согласитесь, любой свадьбе главное - *свадьба*


:wink:

----------


## overload

Ох, ГейтЦ побери... не поверите...
Только что разговаривал с Арнисом Лицитисом.... по прямому проводу...
извините, что сюда пишу, эмоции переполняют... такой артист... блиин...
Никогда не думал, что смогу так вот запросто... эххх, РЕБЯТЫ... да я крут!!!:smile:
Совершенно случайно разговор получился.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!
Обещанное продолжение моих рассуждений будет чуть позже, а пока: МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПАУЗА "СВАДЬБА№4"
Слушать всем!!!:biggrin:

----------


## overload

*vekos*,
 :smile: :Pivo: :smile:
Спасибо за великолепную фичу!!!
Это же была похожая работа Леонида Сергеева... много лет назад. Это не он, часом?
Не... "оХХХня..." - не его стиль...
Хотя - хрен его знает, он классный артист, *всё почти* может.

----------


## tolyanich

> МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПАУЗА


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## overload

*tolyanich*,
 Тоже скушал кайф???
Млиин... зд́орово!
Кстати, vekos, два вопроСа.
1. Откуда такой ник?
2. Оцените, если есть желание и возможность... http://home-video.ucoz.org/index/0-8
Я такую штуку при монтаже называю "сделать тындырлав" ("Tender Love", Paul Taylor).

----------


## tolyanich

Ага

----------


## overload

*vekos*,
http://rplbg.ucoz.ru/blog/2007-12-07-9  - а я был раньше!!! :Aga: 
Если можно, ответьте: какими камерами работаете? мне это важно.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Откуда такой ник?


Всё очень просто. При регистрации, хотел вписать латиницей аббревиатуру ФИО. Но такое сочетание было занято. И я стал добавлять по букве к фамилии. Вот и всё.




> оЦЕНИТЕ, ЕСЛИ ЕСТЬ ЖЕЛАНИЕ... http://home-video.ucoz.org/index/0-8


Сейчас там ведутся тех. работы. Но я там был раньше, знакомился с работами. В целом могу сказать, что понравилось.

----------


## overload

*vekos*,
 Спасибо. Извините, что не сумел выставить работу на обозрение.
Может, как-нить чутог попозжее...

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: Дорогие операторы, расскажите , что на самом деле интересно для камеры и для будущего фильма из того, что делают ведущие. У меня , например, проблема....сценария нет.... работаю на импровизе...в смысле есть основа, а дальше, как карта ляжет.... Помнится, Володя рассказывал про "звон бокалов"- делаю!!!:wink: А что ещё на самом деле интересно ещё? :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

Наверно  интересны яркие  костюмы,  фейерверки,  свечи и активные  действа.

----------


## Татьянка

> яркие костюмы, фейерверки, свечи и активные действа.


:frown: а вот тут есть проблема- костюмы- не все заказчики их любят, свечи и фейрверки запрещают админы кафе( на одной из последних свадеб, мне прямым текстом админ сказал, что за каждую каплю свечи Я ЗАПЛАЧУ, не гости и молодые, а Я!!!!:eek: пришлось импровизировать и чуть ли не держать гостей за руки, чтоб не капнули... :Tu:

----------


## overload

*Татьянка*,
 на самом деле вся эта пиротехника на видео пишется хреново. Ведь согласитесь, свечки-вспышки - они хороши в полумраке или же вообще в темноте. А камеры так устроены, что им полумрак - кирдык.
Я, например, 90 % салютов-свечек-подсветок добавляю при монтаже. Вообще свет для нас - "больное место". Ведь мы, конечно, можем притащить с собой подсветку... однако кому же приятно, когда в полумраке на них прожектор фигачит.
Мы вообще стараемся (в отличии от вас) быть как можно менее заметными. Появление оператора в кадре свадебного фильма - моветон. Ведь это - *свадьба*, торжество!!! а не кинопостановка. Да и далеко не все молодые, что называется, артисты по натуре. Гонять их - "а туда встаньте! а тут пройдитесь! а вот сюда посмотрите!" - они и так затурканы-задёрганы, а тут ещё и мы...
У каждого оператора, конечно, свой подход к съёмке. Иной - и гоняет молодых, мотивируя это тем, что, мол, "на видео это всё будет та-а-ак краси-и-иво!!!"... Я так не делаю *никогда*, стараясь лишь фиксировать наиболее важные моменты торжества как можно более естественно.
Важных моментов при взаимодействии ведущего и камерамэна - всего три.
*Первое*. Свет. Чем больше - тем лучше. Свет из кадра убрать мы всегда сможем, а вот добавить - не обязательно выгорит. Потому - не всё то кайф, что полумрак. Визуально, для гостей, конечно, это, может, и нормально, а вот камера это просто либо не зафиксирует, либо - пойдёт жуткий цифровой шум и муар. 
*Второе*. Музыка. Мы же ходим... а когда с камерой ходишь (относительно колонок), то звук начинает "плавать". Если это - стандартные свадебные моменты - так ГейтЦ бы с ними, плавает и плавает, как и должно быть. А вот когда это не просто момент, а некая "точка отсчёта" - красивый танец (с теми же свечами), рок-н-ролл, то мы чаще всего вынуждены добавлять на фильм *свою* музыку. И - согласитесь - глупо получится, если ведущий, скажем, объявляет на первый танец: -А щас - Первый танец молодых под пестню "Абручальное кольцо!!!" (а у меня в фильме заготовлен "Tender Love" Пола Тэйлора...).
Вот раз был случай, когда ведущего попросили спеть на Первый танец конкретную песню - "Ксюша, Ксюша, Ксюша, юбочка из плюша"... (эдакая свадебная апологетика Собчак). Такие вещи я пишу от начала до конца, первый куплет вставляю как есть, а далее - пристыковываю реальную "Комбинацию", и уже творю с видео всё, что хочу. Но не всегда минус соответствует оригиналу... получается нестыкач.
*Третье*. Мы всегда ведущих предупреждаем: ребята, *микрофоны - всем тостующим!!!*. И всей свадьбе это говорим (либо устами ведущих, либо сами). Ну вы поймите, когда некая бабушка начинает бубнить под нос о том, как она любит Сашу и Машу, а гости в это время на бабку положили, что называется, жуют, матеряцо и анекдоты травят под шумоГ... фигня получается. Имхо - микрофоны должны иметь место! Важная часть взаимодействия тамад и мордописов.

----------


## Татьянка

> Имхо - микрофоны должны иметь место! Важная часть взаимодействия тамад и мордописов.


:wink: :Ok:  :Aga: 




> Вообще свет для нас - "больное место". Ведь мы, конечно, можем притащить с собой подсветку... однако кому же приятно, когда в полумраке на них прожектор фигачит.


:rolleyes:Да подтвердит мои слова Наташа(Нотя) даже если имеет место полумрак, идет работа со свечами. Я основной свет не убираю. ПОтому как, потом на видео пятна и рожи:eek: А иначе то, что остается от лиц не назовешь. Полумрак достаточный для камеры, как она(Наталья) свет выставляет так и работаю.:wink: :Oj:

----------


## overload

*Татьянка*,
УмничЕГи!!!



Вот то, что обещал.
И моветон присутствует... влез, ёпт...

----------


## Татьянка

> УмничЕГи!!!


:smile: спасибо




> И моветон присутствует... влез, ёпт...


:biggrin: ай-ай-ай....

Рассказываю из практики, вдруг кому пригодится. Я делаю "Снятие фаты". Со свечами. Раньше ставили подруг в круг- невеста в центр. Потом посмотрела видео. Жють!!!:eek: Перед камерой- спины!!! ПОднял выше- головы и какие-то половинчатые уродцы. :Tu:  Теперь моменты, где гости должны быть с молодыми делаю иначе- гостей в полукруг и остается пространство - все на виду, невеста лицом к камере- оператору удобно. И опять же за это моё спасибо- Наталье. :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## overload

*Татьянка*,
 полукруг - это правильнее, чем круг. Совет оператору. Уж если круг - то в этот круг надо влезть и снимать его изнутри. А ещё хорошо бы на камеру "рыбий глаз" поставить. Но - дорогое сцуко удовольствие...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Так хорошо началась тема, но переросла в обсуждение профессиональной работы операторов. Это, конечно, интересно. Но ведущим здесь больше делать нечего. Увы.:frown:

----------


## alpo

По поводу работы оператора и тамады-писал в этой теме выше:"Каждый должен профессионально делать свою работу".То есть подразумевается,что тамаде нет времени думать о том,где находится оператор,что он снимает и как он снимает-ведущий занят увлеченно своим делом.С другой стороны,профессиональный оператор должен снимать так,чтоб не мешеть никому,в том числе и тамаде.В жизни получается по другому.Основная причина-не профессиональное отношение к работе,а если поконкретнее-для многих свадьба-это обыкновенная халтура-так,бабла накосить.ПРошу на меня не обижаться,товарищи:biggrin:ИМХО.

----------


## overload

*regata*,
 Не видимо, а просто оператора.
Ведь gops прав как никогда. Просто Ваше мнение - это мнение не видеооператора, а лабуха.
А это - две разные точки зрения.

----------


## overload

*alpo*,
 Чёрт, а разве я не так говорил???
Всё же правильно ты сказал, как и я десятком постов ранее.

----------


## tolyanich

> То есть подразумевается,что тамаде нет времени думать о том,где находится оператор,что он снимает и как он снимает-ведущий занят увлеченно своим делом.


У  ведущего  просто  должны  быть  элементарные  навыки в этом  плане, чтобы  потом  на  автопилоте  учитывать  интересы  оператора. Хотябы    теория  в  голове,  что  от  операторов  форума  и  хотелось  бы  узнать. А  думать  на  свадьбе  про  операторов   действительно бывает некогда.   Вот   фронтовые  операторы  не жалуются,  что  танки   под  них  не  подстраиваются :biggrin: (шутка)

----------


## overload

*tolyanich*,
 Фронтовые операторы столько и не живут, старина...
У меня в Первую Чеченскую двое их убрались, всё хотели, как лучше, как правильнее... Лезли со своими мыльницами куда не надо. Результат: первого снайпер грохнул - прямо в объектив, второй под миномётный обстрел попал, так потом и не вычислили, где он, где камера...
Две могилки на Митинском.
Приезжаю иногда. А толку-то теперь?..:frown:

----------


## cops

> Вот   фронтовые  операторы  не жалуются,  что  танки   под  них  не  подстраиваются  (шутка)


Сто пудов.Да и вообще-насколько я заметил за 15 лет работы в кабаке-если оператор,ведущий,музыкант люди адекватные и нормально знают каждый свою работу-им достаточно 3-х минут (максимум)чтобы обсудить нюансы перед свадьбой и понимать потом друг друга с полувзгляда.



> У  ведущего  просто  должны  быть  элементарные  навыки в этом  плане, чтобы  потом  на  автопилоте  учитывать  интересы  оператора.

----------


## cops

> взгляд видимо оператора?


Именно,Динара!!!)))).... :flower:  Ну ты ж в курсе))

----------


## overload

> если оператор,ведущий,музыкант люди адекватные и нормально знают каждый свою работу-им достаточно 3-х минут (максимум)чтобы обсудить нюансы перед свадьбой и понимать потом друг друга с полувзгляда


Как же ты прав, дружище!!!!

----------


## regata

> ты ж в курсе))


несомненно:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> если оператор,ведущий,музыкант люди адекватные и нормально знают каждый свою работу-им достаточно 3-х минут (максимум)чтобы обсудить нюансы перед свадьбой и понимать потом друг друга с полувзгляда


Вот  и я  о  том  же  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

У нас с мужем  что-то типа команды. Он музыкант - я оператор. При монтаже всегда есть возможность переписать музыку, если возникнут какие-то проблемы. Ведущих всегда прошу только об одном - о важных моментах в их программе предупреждать. Правда не всегда они об этом помнят. Часто приходится сталкиваться с такой проблемой у ведущих, работая, они забывают, что идет видеосъемка. Приходится менять резко место съемки, дабы увернутся от спины ведущего, перекрывшего камеру. 
  Снимать стараюсь не мешая никому. И не командую молодыми. Стараюсь во время видеосъемки увидеть нюансы, какие-то интересные моменты запечатлить.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Такая интересная темка и... затихла почему-то.
А я ее только сегодня, после развода, нашла!
Ау!!!!

----------


## Kudryashka Sju

Тема, конечно, интересная. И не только операторам, а ведущим в первую очередь. Я стараюсь не только предупреждать оператора, когда что-то важное намечается, но и правильно расставлять народ, чтобы потом их приятно было смотреть на видео. И проводить разные конкурсы-игры нужно так, чтобы не только гости могли все это видеть, но и оператор смог красиво зафиксировать. А то ведь народ-то наш норовит подойти поближе да стать спиной к оператору, все закрыть-загородить, а ему потом что - спины да куски тел снимать. А то операторы жалуются: ведь молодые спросят: а где вот тот конкурс? Почему его нет? Он же такой был классный! 
Ну что ж основатель темы больше ничего не пишет? Обещал продолжение - и молчок?

----------


## overload

Вот интересный случай недавно произошёл.
Обратилась ко мне одна ведущая. У них сейчас очень активно просят видеоматериал - как она ведёт, что за конкурсы, как вообще всё это действо выглядит. Ну, демку посмотреть. А у неё и нету ничего. Ну, она ко мне: снимешь? Легко, говорю, только сперва договорись со свадьбой. Коль с их свадьбы буду демку клепать - это демо увидит чёрт те сколько народу... некоторым может это и не понравиться.
Вроде договорилась - типа: можно. Ну, я, естественно, прикинул, как это будет выглядеть. Снимать свадьбу - одно дело, а вот чисто работу ведущего - подход иной: другие ракурсы, иные точки съёмки, иная раскадровка. Упор - не на молодых (что для свадебного фильма совершенно неестественно), а на ведущую. В общем, там, где в свадебном фильме 50% молодых, 40% гостей и 10% остального, в демке - 80% - ведущая, 20 - всё остальное. 
Тут мне свадьба эта звонит. Они от видеосъёмки отказались вообще поначалу - дорого типа. Тут - узрели возможность халявы. А, говорят, вы не могли бы "доснять" ЗАГС и гуляния? И на этой основе, добавив потом то, что вы снимете для ведущей, сделать нам полноценный фильм? За ЗАГС и гулянки, так и быть, заплатим...
Я объясняю: для ведущей - делаю совершенно иного типа фильм. Для вас это действо будет выглядеть примерно как "17 мгновений весны", но без Штирлица. То есть, Штирлиц где-то там будет мелькать... ну примерно столько же времени, что и зловредный Клаус, а остальное время на экране будет превалировать, скажем, Мюллер... Не спорю, роль прекрасная, Броневой - тоже великий артист, но фильм-то - всё же большей частью про Штирлица. 
Не поняли... и отказались вообще.
Осталась ведущая без демки :smile: (а свадьба без видео, а я без парнаса).

----------


## Лев

> Осталась ведущая без демки  (а свадьба без видео, а я без парнаса).


Гибкости не хватило...:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*overload*,
 Игорь,спасибо! понятно обьяснил про сьемку...
я вот тоже стала задумываться ..насчет:



> сейчас очень активно просят видеоматериал - как она ведёт, что за конкурсы, как вообще всё это действо выглядит. Ну, демку посмотреть


это да....и вот не пойму, вроде свадьба была супер, атмосфера замечательная,беру потом видео у молодых, что б себе что-то отрезать и ничего хорошего не вижу...
кажется пресным все и неинтересным....
видео не может передать атмосферы праздника...а то, что работы ведущей,как таковой,не видно,это однозначно факт...

----------


## overload

> работы ведущей,как таковой,не видно,это однозначно факт


Специфика монтажа, быть может...
Вот гляди сама.
Ведущий - это весь кабак, от начала до конца, 6-7 часов, иногда и больше. Ну, половину выкидываем на танцы-шманцы - 3,5 часа ведущей... 
А у меня весь фильм - 1.30 - 1.40...
Есссно, приходится чем-то жертвовать.
Без обид.

----------


## KAlinchik

*overload*,



> Без обид


да нет,все нормально,на что обижаться-то?
просто говорю о закономерности....
и как тяжело все это обьяснить клиенту,который хочет глянуть видео с твоей работой...

----------


## overload

А потому надо - демку себе специально заказывать.
С обычного свадебного фильма - не тот коленкор...
А ты клиенту мой пост покажи  :Aga:    Нумер 77.

----------


## Вика и Ко

Спасибо, ребята, я думала я одна такая- кому видеоматериал не нравится, меня прямо раздражает все видео со мной, во- первых сама себе не нравлюсь, а во вторых всегда не хватает каких-нибудь конкурсов, и красивых моментов, в которые душу вложила. И когда наши нарезки без нас смотрят - редко кому нравятся, а если я рядом и комментирую - в восторге. Я ужасно всегда переживаю по этому поводу.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Вот потому и беру на заметочку тех видео и фотооператоров, которые МОГУТ передать всю атмосферу праздника!
И которые снимают много, а потом не ленятся просмотреть ВЕСЬ материал, не ленятся что-то не очень симпатичное отрезать... Есть такие, есть! 
Недавно на выпускном заметила, что халтурит, не снимает конкурсы, а только танцульки. Ехидно поинтересовалась-почему?
Ответ- у меня и так уже много всего.
Но тем не менее начал снимать и мою работу, а ведь именно там было столько веселья, смеха, непринужденности, радости...
Так что надо чаще просматривать и делать выводы, с кем работать.

----------


## overload

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Вы знаете, можно было бы и поспорить немножко, но - не буду, ибо именно *той* съёмки не видал...
Есть хорошая фраза такая: мол, две вещи, в которых в нашей стране разбирается каждый дурак, это - футбол и политика. А я бы добавил: ещё и работа тех, кто свадьбу делает.
Причём сия фраза касается как ведущих, так и музыкантов, так и камерамэнов.
Любому гостю (ну, почти любому, у нас и нормальные люди есть, да пропорция вечно не в пользу плюсов), принявшему на грудь больше одной рюмки, кажется, что все тонкости данных работ он понимает лучше того, кто эту работу делает.
Я молчу про музыкантов - за плечами более восьмисот свадеб (в лабушном качестве), потому фразы типа "нутычё*****всякоеиграешь...", "тыдайшобдушаразвернулась..." помню на уровне подкорки. Ведущему  - стоит запнуться (ну бывает же), как ехидный дядька, сидящий в обнимку с "колдуном" винища, обязательно бурчит: -Тамаде больше не наливать!
А мы?
Каждому второму кажется, что оператор снимает "не то".
Самое хреновое - это когда сзади подваливает такой вася и вдруг орёт над ухом (а камера работает): -а ты во-он, во-он, сними, сними этого дядю! Снимай-снимай! Чё! Снимай, те денег плотют!
Ты, что ли, "плотишь"?
А в это время, скажем, ведущая говорит поздравления бабушке... всё, фраза загублена. Восстановить, очистить её от этого "дяди" - невозможно.
Я это всё к чему...
Не зная специфики любой работы, можно состряпать о ней неверное суждение.
Я сейчас пытаюсь защитить коллег, которые "вроде как не то снимают", как это кажется со стороны. Их работы, повторюсь, я не знаю, потому - скажу о своей.
Иногда человеку со стороны может показаться - а действительно, чего это "спилберг" куда-то в потолок камеру направил? А ноги зачем снимает? А зачем камеру в букет зарыл и елозит ею там туда-сюда?.. 
Поверьте, если мы что-то снимаем, то это действительно нужно.
А если не снимаем - то это действительно может оказаться лишним.
Ведь мы не просто снимаем некие планы, а прорабатываем будущий монтаж. И каждый, на первый взгляд, ненужный кадр - на самом деле окажется весьма даже нужным, когда он будет вставлен в соответствующий момент "кина".
Человек устроен так, что именно его дело, его работа, его действия постоянно кажутся ему самыми важными в данный момент на планете. Работает ведущий, у него заготовлена суперфраза про молодых - пять ночей придумывал... А камерамэн - до этой фразы молодых снимал, затем - бабушку крупным планом, а за секунду до афоризма - камеру вырубил и стол пошёл обходить...
Да не знаем мы, что вы скажете в следующий раз!
Знать программу каждого ведущего, с кем предстояло бы работать - я б такому оператору поставил памятник и орденом Сутулого первой степени не преминул бы наградить.
А ещё я бы поставил такой же памятник и дал бы десяток подобных орденов тому ведущему, который бы до работы к камерамэну подошёл и сказал: вот тут у меня интересная фраза будет, засними, может получиться интересно...
Оператор снимет - ему нетрудно, кассет, как правило, хватает.
А фраза не будет потеряна.
И так - со всем: и с конкурсами, и с поздравлениями.
Не стесняйтесь к нам подходить и вводить в курс дела, особенно если друг с другом работаем в первый раз.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*overload*,
Не знаю, кто как, а я и не стесняюсь. Наоборот, предупреждаю, а если далековато, то найду взглядом, кивну, покажу приблизительно, откуда лучше снять (помню, куда становятся те, кто работает со мной чаще и в основном знают мою программу). Вывод один: есть добросовестные и ведущие, и операторы, а есть так себе и те, и те.
Жаль только, что иногда операторы молча изворачиваются, когда им некуда стать, а могли бы немножко и подправить...

Меня больше интересуют мои личные ошибки, чтоб я могла исправиться.

----------


## overload

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Значит, можно сделать так: снимает хорошо знакомый оператор - не постесняться как-то к нему придти, да просмотреть черновой материал.
Нормальный человек никогда не откажет - вы друг другу нужны.
А на чернухе можно многое узреть... фильм-то мы лакируем.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А кассет хватает не всегда, бегают потом, ищут, или в 9 вечера отчаливают со словами: у меня кассеты кончились...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*overload*,
Да, ты прав на 100% - черновой лучше посмотреть. Но это ж сколько времени я у человека отниму...

----------


## overload

> А кассет хватает не всегда


Или м...г, или понты.
У меня всегда кассет - с ба-а-альшим запасом.

----------


## KAlinchik

у меня через 2 недели свадьба с оператором, с которым я очень люблю работать...
 мы как-то редко вместе попадаем...в этом сезоне еще не разу не пересекались..
 а вчера на встрече молодые сказали, что он будет у них...
 я обрадовалась очень...уже знаю, что свадьба будет супер!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*KAlinchik*,
И я всегда радуюсь, когда знаю, что буду работать с некоторыми!

----------


## Daddy777

> А в это время, скажем, ведущая говорит поздравления бабушке... всё, фраза загублена. Восстановить, очистить её от этого "дяди" - невозможно.


Игорёша привет  :Pivo: 
накипело? ох, как знакомо :biggrin:  :Aga: 
радиосистему надо цеплять. правда не каждый лабух разрешает к пульту подключиться, но это редко бывает. тогда жениху на злого лабуха пожаловаться и сразу найдётся свободный output :wink:
при таком раскладе сааавсем другой звук на видео и любое поздравление(если оно в микрофон говорилось) вполне разборчиво и легко подвергается дополнительной обработке.
правда стОит эта зараза недёшево :frown:

----------


## Лариса888

*V.Kostrov*,
 спасибо за интересную темку !
Только все бы операторы относились по-доброму к работе ведущей.
У меня случай был , заказ на свадьбу взяла ещё в мае ( свадьба в августе),родители попросили телефоны операторов , я поделилась, и каково же было моё удивление , когда через неделю после встречи люди захотели забрать залог и отказаться от моих услуг!
После личной встречи оказалось , что один из операторов так * охарактеризовал* меня , + показал видео семилетней давности...
 Я обьясняться не стала , не мой уровнь, просто предложила , дабы не было недоговорённости , если понравлюсь - заплатят , если нет , верну двойную стоимость залога.
 Свадьбу я конечно отработала , как всегда , и немножечко лучше , от услуг того оператора они отказались, но когда в конце люди заплатили больше , и попросили никому не давать телефон ТОГО оператора , я задумалась.
Вот и предупреждай вас , операторы , тяни время , придумывай заполнение , а вы...

----------


## Daddy777

*Лариса888*,
а мы...
я вот думаю, к кому себя отнести? 
я одну свадьбу с этой стороны, с камерой, а другую с той, с микрофоном, правда, не в качестве ведущего, а поющего [IMG]http://s17.******info/b6c1cbcfa8b46bc860c592bfe5ff33a9.gif[/IMG] 

иногда сам себя по видео показываю :biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Вот и предупреждай вас , операторы , тяни время , придумывай заполнение , а вы...


Лариса!!! Вы правы, всякие люди встречаются, как в деле организации праздников, так и просто по жизни. Как правило, спустя какое то время, отрабатывается команда и в дальнейшем подобных ситуаций не происходит.

----------


## Daddy777

> спустя какое то время, отрабатывается команда


не отрабатывается. сколько свадеб лабаю,- почти каждый раз новый камераманн.
бывают такие, что...
как-то, на одной свадьбе заходят молодые под мендельсон в зал, торжественно всё так, лепестки роз сыплются. вдруг этот товарищ орёт стоп! всем выйти на улицу и зайти снова. 
и так вот он пытался командовать весь вечер, будто мы на студии мосфильма, кино снимаем, а он главный режиссер.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> и так вот он пытался командовать весь вечер, будто мы на студии мосфильма, кино снимаем, а он главный режиссер.


Оператор рулит до встречи молодых в кафе. Дальше главная тамада.
Я тоже работаю не в команде, а от видеостудии (стаж 5 лет, училась искусству видеосъёмки в ГИТРе, Гуманитарный институт телевидения м радиовещания) куда пошлют, к какой ведущей, мне не всегда известно.
Но опять же...Бывает всякое. Однажды снимаю как молодые выходят из машины перед встречей родителями. А тамада уже заорала своё, там бла-бла. Ну ты хоть видишь, что снимают как они подходят к кафе, надо же подождать немного,:mad: начало программы надо снять обязательно, пропустить нельзя. Такое один раз было, вообще-то ведущая всегда обозначает, хотя бы кивком головы, что сейчас какой-то важный момент...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> не отрабатывается. сколько свадеб лабаю,- почти каждый раз новый камераманн.


В моей практике, очень хорошо отработалась. Чего и вам желаю!!!:wink:

----------


## Daddy777

> В моей практике, очень хорошо отработалась.


Володя, я только рад за тебя.  :Pivo: 

я лишь имел ввиду, что за одну свадьбу трудно узнать человека и его стиль работы.
конечно же, это вовсе не значит, что сплошь и рядом проблемные "коллеги с камерой".
это лишь редкое, досадное исключение. 
а как правило, каждый делает свою работу спокойно, слаженно взаимодействуя. 
и если камераманн не настроен по другому, то в начале работы я всегда обозначаю своё дружеское расположение к нему.
делаем то по сути одно дело.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> делаем то по сути одно дело.


Вот, это самая ключевая фраза. От каждого из нас, зависит, как общий, так и каждого из нас успех!!! Если музыкант с ведущей, слаженно отработают, то будет весело во время праздника. А если это веселье оператор хорошо снимет, то будет и память для тех, чей праздник, и пиар для потенциальных клиентов, как по музыке, так и по ведению. Поэтому, мы все заинтересованы в слаженной работе!!!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> если это веселье оператор хорошо снимет,


 :Aga:  вот -вот...И ведь всего-то поменьше бы возякали камерой...А то получается, что не свадьбу снимают, а исполняют какой-то безумный танец  с камерой в руках...Жють... :Tu: 
 Надо снимать статично, и только...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Надо снимать статично, и только...
> __________________


Ну это не факт. Все зависит от сцены. Я не буду вдаваться в теорию, скажу только одно: Снимать надо грамотно!!!:wink:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ну это не факт. Все зависит от сцены. Я не буду вдаваться в теорию, скажу только одно: Снимать надо грамотно!!!


Ну ясное дело, надо хотя бы иметь некоторое понятие, как выполнять ту или иную панораму...Но некоторые "съёмщики" так и не сподобились это выяснить...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> как выполнять ту или иную панораму...Но некоторые "съёмщики" так и не сподобились это выяснить...
> __________________


Ну уж если до конца быть корректным, то от оператора требуется, в основном, только правильность кадра, ракурс и набор перебивок (это больше художественность). А вот от монтажера, требуется кроме художественности, еще и придерживаться правил, т.е. монтаж по крупности, яркости и цветности. Ну и еще масса правил построения последовательности кадров. Поэтому, без знания основ видео-дела, тут ни как нельзя, ни ведиооператорам, ни монтажерам.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*V.Kostrov*,
А какое существует мнение- чья работа тяжелее- оператора или монтажера?
Можно ли за год научиться монтажу?
Просто задумываюсь, чем заняться, когда несмотрибельной буду...

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*
Но не оператором- это точно, ноги мои ноги...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> А какое существует мнение- чья работа тяжелее- оператора или монтажера?


Любая работа не легкая, если ей заниматься ответственно.
На этот вопрос однозначного ответа нет. Для кого то снимать легче, а для кого то монтировать.



> Можно ли за год научиться монтажу?


Нет ни чего не возможного, для человека с интеллектом. 
Но за год, можно научиться только азам (это мое мнение). На первом этапе, главное, это освоить ведеомонтажную программу. Параленьно изучать основные правила монтажа. Ну и пробовать применять все это на практике. Опыт и художественность, придут со временем. Так же, очень полезно, смотреть все что итдет по ТВ, но не просто, а именно с точки зрения техники монтажа. Подмечать удачные приемы, отмечать откровенные косяки, что бы самому их не делать, ну и т.д.
Так же, необходимо накапливать базу всевозможных футажей, картинок, вставок, звуков, мелодий и песен. В общем всего того, что может понадобиться в работе.
Ну и очень желательно, чтобы компьютер был достаточной мощности, что бы не тратить время и нервы, а заниматься именно творчеством.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*V.Kostrov*,
Всё так, как я и думала... 
Кроме того, мне часто задают подобные вопросы, особенно те, кто имеет любительскую камеру. Почему им кажется, что это так легко? Побывав на свадьбе, посмотрев фильм, говорят:и я так смогу....Неужели не понимают? Я ведь вижу, как мальчики снимают с раннего утра, раньше меня начинают, а потом ночами монтируют.

----------


## overload

А когда к лабухам подходят и говорят: -А за чё мы тебе деньги плотим? Мы тоже так спеть можем, у Васи вон в караоке 99 баллов всегда...
Это всё одного поля ягоды, называется одним общим словом: дилетантство.

Любой монтаж начинается уже в процессе... съёмки. Грамотный камерамэн всегда снимает с расчётом на монтаж. Это раз. Второе. Можно снять, а можно - наснимать. Вот те, кто с мыльницами, именно "наснимывают", да так, что монтажёры потом через слово ГейтЦа поминают (и ладно бы, если только его одного...).
Цветность, ровность съёмки, выборы правильных ракурсов... Я знал одного оператора (в бытность, когда цифровых камер в помине у людей не было, а мобилы носили только депутаты и бандиты). Так вот, этот оператор снимал аналоговым "Панасом-9000" трёхчасовой свадебный фильм так, что монтировать после него ничего не приходилось. Всё было снято кадр в кадр, сцена в сцену. Оставалось добавить только титры, ну ещё и меню DVD, и фильм был готов.

Если есть творческое воображение, неплохой комп, пара программ с несколькими наборами плагов, 40-50 футажей, ах, да - ещё камера! - видеомонтаж такому человеку вполне по силам.

----------


## overload

Итак, друзья, появилась возможность выкладывать не только свои песни, но и собственное видео.
Возник вопрос: как сей раздел раскидать по темкам?
Мне, например, в голову ничего не приходит. Не хотелось бы десятки тем плодить.
Как думаете? Как сделать лучше?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мне, например, в голову ничего не приходит. Не хотелось бы десятки тем плодить.


Игореш, можно, конечно, по темам раскладывать, но мне больше импонирует такой вид- каждому автору свою тему. И у пользователей будет воможность не бегать по разным темам, а заходить в гости именно к тем, кто больше тебе интересен. :wink:

----------


## overload

Пусть будет так.

----------


## Буча

> Значит, можно сделать так: снимает хорошо знакомый оператор - не постесняться как-то к нему придти, да просмотреть черновой материал.
> Нормальный человек никогда не откажет - вы друг другу нужны.
> А на чернухе можно многое узреть... фильм-то мы лакируем.


Ой ребята, что-то никогда сюда не заглядывала, а такая темка!!! :Ok: 

Раньше сколько просила посмотреть черновой материал, обещали, но... А потом свела судьба меня с одним видеооператором на "Красную горку", 3,5 лет назад.Он был счастлив отработав со мной ("Есть из чего кино лепить"его слова) Ну и мою творческую жизнь эта встреча перевернула, можно сказать так. Когда просмотрела материал отснятый, ужаснулась. (Боже, что я несу... Бред сивой кобылы...) Стала отсматривать каждую свою работу, после каждой отработанной свадьбы, юбилея, неважно чего, была "работа над ошибками" моя и его, обсуждали, порой спорили, всякое было. Но я и раньше знала и сейчас говорю:"Невозможно вырасти не видя себя со стороны". Да и считаю что ведущим полезно очень общаться с видеооператорами, нормальными видеооператорами (не с теми кто камеру в руках держит), чтобы хотя бы знать, элементарно, когда открыть рот чтоб сказать важную для "кина" речь, чтоб он бедолага не носился по залу за тобой, и  чтоб потом видеооператоры не материли тебя и не плевались монтируя это кино называя всех ведущих "дурами" видя их в твоем лице. И чтоб потом слышать от других профессионалов- видеооператоров: "Спасибо, приятно с вами работать"
Вот и получается что когда меня спрашивают: "Сколько лет вы Тамада?", я иногда отвечаю: "7 лет провожу мероприятия, но Тамада года два, а то была таманда" Вот так! Спасибо Валентину-подружке (я его так называю), за то что такой же больной своим делом на всю голову и за то что болеет за каждое мероприятие, а не просто отснять и бабло срубить. (а таких не мало) И спасибо Богу или судьбе что свела меня с ним!

----------


## shoymama

Эх, повезло тебе, Ирка! Я мне знакомая вместо того, чтоб дать посмотреть мой "тыл", начинает рассказывать, какие она хоршоие игры видела у других: яйца, протирание салфеток на коленях у мужчин, поедание бананов с закрытыми глазами и т.п. Я - то, по ее мнению - плохая тамада, раз такие игры не провожу (!) И до того взахлеб, что слова не вставишь! Плюнула я и не хожу к ней больше...

----------


## Буча

*shoymama*,
Да уж Оль, каждому свое. Я тут тоже ходила на закрытие кафе летнего (шатра), ну и там певец и ведущий, местная наша звезда (когда-то на меня ой как с высока смотрел), профессионал, заканчивал что-то, режисер, тамада. И вот на закрытие он игры кое какие проводил, призы там от заведения. Две пары вызвал, подводка -связанная с футболом, ну думаю что-то новенькое, а он дает мячик партнершам и говорит:"Ваша задача прокатить мяч по футбольному полю, кто вперед...(Ну думаю что-то новенькое)А он: "Поле начинается в одной штанине партнера, заканчивается в другой..." 
Простите вроде как не в темку... :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*shoymama*,
а со мной ну очень любит работать только одна видеооператор, она говорит: у тебя такой сценарий, что просто кусками целые блоки ставлю, и все отлично. И дикция у меня хорошая. И всегда отзванивается, когда монтирует.
А другие некоторые говорят, что им и отдохнуть нЕкогда... И памяти не хватило... И вообще лучше делать 1 диск клипом, без слов. Так теперь модно. Так как лучше?

----------


## Масяня

как лучше - споры идут до сих пор на всех ветках видеооператоров.. некоторые доказывают, что  клипованный диск смотреть интересней и легче, а кто-то с пеной у рта доказывает, что надо всё! Наверное, как всегда, лучше выбрать золотую середину.

Я при монтаже придерживаюсь принципа, а что бы мне было интересно? И думаю, что всё - таки 1 диск - это мало, чтобы потом вспоминать моменты праздника... Мне и сейчас интересно пересмотреть  видео своей свадьбы, какие-то курьёзы, увидеть дорогих мне людей...

НО что точно, то точно, монтируя работу супруга - видеографа, я замечаю все свои косяки, за год избавилась от слов паразитов напрочь, научилась занимать места так, чтобы мужу не пришлось матюгаться из-за засветов, недостатка освещённости и т.д. Мы научились чувствовать друг друга с полувзгляда, с движения...

И поэтому другие видеооператоры обожают работать со мной, видео получится интересным, а нам этого только и надо... негласная реклама друг друга идёт...

----------


## overload

А что интереснее - не мешало бы у молодых поинтересоваться.
Перед началом съёмок желательно.
Мы же для них фильм делаем, а не собственное самолюбие чешем.
И никому не доказываем (в том числе и себе), что умеем делать вот такие вот фишки...
Ко мне раз пришли и попросили: ты отсними, всё это дело на DVD запиши, сколько есть, и нам дай. Не надо кино делать, нам интересно всё, что там будет.
Хозяин - барин. Мне меньше париться пришлось.

----------


## nanewich

А я обычно рекомендую молодожёнам брать и все отснятые материалы. Пройдёт лет 5-10 и именно это будет смотреть интересно.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> А я обычно рекомендую молодожёнам брать и все отснятые материалы. Пройдёт лет 5-10 и именно это будет смотреть интересно.


И правильно делаете.
Сама монтажом никогда не занималась, некогда мне. Но в качестве видеооператора доводилось работать. Так вот запомнилась одна пара, очень красивая, у меня есть готовый фильм, использую в качестве демонстрашки.
Что было в рабочем материале: например, звучит песня, где на словах "сын и дочь" появляется крупный план молодожёнов, сидящих за столом. Ещё камера зафиксировала, как невеста украдкой нежно целует жениха. Так монтажёр безжалостно вырезал эти кадры, прервав сюжет после того как тамада объявила тост... :Tu:

----------


## Масяня

> Пройдёт лет 5-10 и именно это будет смотреть интересно.



и мы так делаем, отдаём кассеты рабочие, правда не бесплатно, в обмен на новые кассеты.....





> А что интереснее - не мешало бы у молодых поинтересоваться.
> Перед началом съёмок желательно.



ты не поверишь, но именно так и делаем.... и встречаемся бывает не по разу, и музыку молодые бывает свою просят вставить.. Любой каприз...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Масяня*,
 Ага... вот здесь я могу потрындеть!!!
Свет, я как-то пыталась протолкнуть мысль на форуме видеографов, что видео в основном важно в большинстве своем невестам. Поэтому надо отбросить шовинизм по отношению к женщинам операторам и выслушать и их женский взгляд…  Не поняли… ну и ладно!
От себя скажу, что меня «заставило» взять в руки камеру… да надоело, что все наши местные операторы-мужики представляют невест эдакими созданиями с куриными мозгами в розовых соплях…а женихов – клоунами, которые еще не понимают куда они собственно говоря попали, но разными дурацкими видеонамеками,они показывают во что в дальнейшем превратиться их сегодняшняя «прынцесса».
Так что ты счастливый человек, потому что ты имеешь возможность увидеть себя со стороны, понимаешь работу оператора, а твой муж, выслушивая твои рекомендации при съемке учитывает женскую точку зрения…

----------


## V.Kostrov

> все наши местные операторы-мужики представляют невест эдакими созданиями с куриными мозгами в розовых соплях…а женихов – клоунами, которые еще не понимают куда они собственно говоря попали, но разными дурацкими видеонамеками,они показывают во что в дальнейшем превратиться их сегодняшняя «прынцесса».


Выделенное цветом-существенное замечание!!!:smile: Потому, как, я со всем остальным не согласен. Ни когда, за всю свою практику, у меня небыло мысли, каким либо образом поиздеваться над молодыми. Над кем угодно, но только не над молодыми. Исключения бывали только в том случае, если они сами просили какие нибудь приколы. И даже в этом случае, старался сделать это максимально мягко, согласовывая каждую ситуацию. И на счет женского взгляда не очень соглашусь. Взгляд оператора и монтажера, должен быть не по половому признаку, а просто художественный. :flower:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Владимир, надо было местные выделить жирным...:smile: а то вдруг кто-то поймет, что я под этим словом считаю, что ВСЕ... НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ!!!
Благодаря именно МУЖИКАМ( это я так ласково называю настоящих мужчин) я стараюсь снимать по-новому. Общаюсь с ними, признаюсь в любви(муж в курсе) и учусь у них!
Единственно я в печали, что они не *местные*... а местные меня "бояться"...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
и еще про женский взгляд...
вот видеографы-М(опять же не ВСЕ, но большинство) считают, что зачем все в подряд снимать и конкурсы, и всякие однотипные речи родственников, и переодевалки...
мне интересно, что об этом скажут жители форума...но не как ведущие(хотя это трудновато им будет), а как просто люди.
Что они хотели бы видеть в своем видео и в каком оформлении...
Я всегда разговариваю об этом с молодыми, но ответ всегда один -ВСЕ!
Я объясняю, что ВСЕ физически не получится…и тогда  они просят по-возможности оставить все что есть…причем просят это невесты, а женихи согласно безмолвствуют и кивают…

----------


## V.Kostrov

> надо было местные выделить жирным...


Исправил.



> а местные меня "бояться"...


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## overload

> Я объясняю, что ВСЕ физически не получится…и тогда они просят по-возможности оставить все что есть…


А я на этот случай имею два одинаковых ролика в разном качестве. Показываю один - говорю, мол, вот это качество при полутора часах видео на болванке. Показываю второй - говорю: а это - при четырёх... Люди начинают понимать.
Договариваемся по-разному. Некоторые соглашаются на полтора часа, некоторые просят за дополнительную плату сделать на двух дисках. Мне, в принципе, всё равно, как делать. Ну, на второй диск меню добавить - лишние 15 минут работы.
Сейчас чаще всего просят так: фильм на полтора часа - и чернуху на отдельные болванки, без оформления. Ну, я там явные косяки вырезаю, делаю и отдаю, не жалко.
Вот так, считаю, наилучший вариант.
Потому как просмотреть фильм - это полтора часа за глаза, больше - ну не высиживают люди, проматывать начинают. А вот вспомнить потом - это они чернуху в дивидюк лет через 5-10 засунут, да и пусть мотают туда-сюда сколько влезет.
Но это только - если просят :wink:

ЗЫ. Кстати, ещё многое зависит от того, сколько ты берёшь за свадьбу денег. Я считаю, что то, что я делаю, своих денег стоит. А человек, который пишет *всё*, да на разные болванки с разным оформлением, да ещё всё это дело футажит-эффектует, музыку добавляет - он и берёт в полтора-два раза больше. А народ нынче и моя-то цена пугает...
Кстати. Молодожёны как спрашивают: а у Вас *просто* запись будет на дисках или Вы делаете *фильм*?
Согласитесь. Если всё, что есть - все конкурсы-шмонкурсы и курение у входа пихать в видео, то фильма не получится. Получится подправленная и подрезанная чернуха, собственно.
А у меня *фильм* просили...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> лет через 5-10


вот может быть суть в этих словах?
Ко мне тут недавно"ошпаренные" мамочки прискакали и говорят, а помните, когда мое дите еще сопливое было( я тогда настоятельно просила родителей детей высморкать, а то потом так с соплями засохшими и получатся)...а вот он сейчас жениться, а мы так хотим ту съемку...
Я говорю
- а чего вы ее тогда не брали?
- да ну...тогда было не очень интересно...а вот сейчас - другое дело!
ну у меня конечно не сохранилось...я же не могу ВСЕ хранить.
Вижу, прям до слез расстроились...



> все конкурсы-шмонкурсы и курение у входа


ты считаешь, что это равнозначные события?
конечно мне хотелось бы услышать все таки мнение "неоператоров"... но они чего-то сюда перестали ходить...:frown:

----------


## overload

> - а чего вы ее тогда не брали?
> - да ну...тогда было не очень интересно...а вот сейчас - другое дело!


Знал бы прикуп - жил бы в Сочи, я б так ответил.



> равнозначные события?


Для меня - да. 
Иногда именно при курении у входа случается самые важные в свадебный вечер события - например, драка.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*overload*,
 Еле-еле темку эту нашла...
Вот смотрю я на твою аватарку и думаю, где я ее видела...а потом дальше читаю - ул. Лабухов...Точно! в разделе музыкантов!
Слушай, а ты что переквалифицировался? или совмещаешь?
Если первое, то, просто по человечески интересно, зачем? Лабухи же больше котируются, да и зарабатывают больше, чем операторы... или уже нет? ведущие вас поприжали, да?:smile:
У нас пока такая иерархия:
1.кафе
2.музыканты
3.видео
4.фото
5.ведущий

----------


## overload

*bycmarina*,
 я никогда себя "бывший лабух" не называю, лабухи, как и офицеры, бывшими не бывают.
Просто оператором - работа более спокойная. Возможностей в творчестве больше.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ну ты...выкрутился, короче...



> Просто оператором - работа более спокойная. Возможностей в творчестве больше


Ну, воще... с семи утра, а было такое, что и с шести...как собака-барабака по всем углам, кустам, сверху, снизу, сбоку...лежа,сидя, на весу...короче в разных позах...и до победного конца. Ноги до попы стопчешь, глаза как у краба... а потом все еще это монтировать... и это ты называешь "покоем"? М-да-а-а-а-а....
Вот,что я вижу относительно музыкантов...
Пришли музыканты к вечеру, разложились...у нас их сразу за первый стол, со всеми гостями. Поели, попили, посидели... пошли петь...надоело - включил музычку с ноута... и вот так покуривая, попивая водовку и закусывая, проходит свадьба...
Уходим все вместе...им денежку "отслюнявили"+ народ накидал по привычке, за марши, за заказы...
Собрались... и поехали себе! И даже на утро не помнят, у кого работали...прям завидую *белой* завистью, т.е. по-доброму...
А у оператора так не получиться... ему все это еще надо до ума довести... у некоторых такой завал, по пол года разбирают...

Вот не убедил ты меня!!!!
Наверняка причина в чем то другом...

----------


## overload

*bycmarina*,
 Хе-хе-хе!!!
А теперь иной взгляд.
*Оператор* - сутки как собака-барабака по всем углам, кустам, сверху, снизу, сбоку...лежа,сидя, на весу... Зато потом - неделю (или кто сколько) - дома, покуривая, кофе попивая. Захотел - посидел поработал, захотел - прилёг к телеку. Пёр попёр - делаешь, не попёр - куришь. Тем более каждую фишку на свадьбе захотел - так сделал, захотел - эдак. Новый футаж качнул - а дай запробую! Новый эффект дёрнул - а дай засобачу! Захотел - отрезал полморды, захотел - размножил на весь экран тридцать два с половиной раза... Сделал - на просчёт ставишь = опять курить. А сколько фантазии при составлении задувочки!!! М-м-м, цимус! 
Теперь - *лабух*. Одно и то же время. Одни и те же рожи. Одни и те же песни. Один и тот же хозяин. Один и тот же маршрут. Одни и те же просьбы, быкование, тусня, хватание твоего микрофона, пихание толстыми задами дорогущих клавиш, полное неумение объяснить собственный заказ, прокуренный зал, официантки, претендующие на твой парнас (своими чаевыми хрен с два поделятся), и, как апофеоз, - никогда не знаешь, во сколько вернёшься сегодня домой.
Хочешь, не хочешь, здоров, болен, нравится песня, не нравится песня - пой с семи до одиннадцати с пятнадцатиминутным перерывом - и всё тут.
Новые песни, скажешь? Где они??? Старые музыканты новых песен не пишут, а молодые - сплошь перепевают старых. Или поют такое, от чего хочется сожрать собственный микрофон, дабы не петь эту хрень.
Так что обновление репертуара лабухом - понятие весьма относительное. Скорее, количественное, чем качественное.
И потом.
Ни одна песня не хранится столько времени в голове, сколько DVD-диск - в столе.

Убедил?  :Ha:

----------


## KAlinchik

> главным на празднике должен быть видеооператор( хороший)


а как люди узнают, что это хороший оператор, если ведущий будет плохим и ему будет нечего снимать?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ТЕЛЕВИДЕНИЕ ВАЖНЕЕ Ё!


Я только не понимаю одного, причём тут телевидение-то?:eek:

----------


## Black Lord

> чет неправильно как то тут думают что ведущие на празднике хозяева. есть телевидиние- вот все должно подстраиватся под операторов- и музыка и ведущий . главным на празднике должен быть видеооператор( хороший) который к томуже и должен быть режесером


Плох тот оператор, под которого должна свадьба подстраиваться, это не кино по сценарию. Оператор, а не оператор, всегда найдёт для себя изюминку, от которой будет плясать при монтаже. В кабаке, при проведении свадьбы главный тамада, а вот дома, по городу, памятники, мосты, цветы, музеи и всё остальное идёт по сценарию оператора.


> кому еще важна даже муха которая влипла в торт? тамаде? музыкантам? да им на эту муху- накакать. а видеооператору-нет


Если она ему так важна, то он её сам в торт посадит и заснимет или добавит при монтаже, а свадьба, тем временем будет под управлением тамады.

----------


## overload

Добавлю.
Не надо тут о важности. На самой свадьбе - все важны: и тот, кто ведёт, и тот, кто музицирует, и тот, кто тарелки разносит, и тот, кто снимает.
А вот чтобы они друг другу не мешали - это уже профессионализм каждого.

----------


## KAlinchik

> А вот чтобы они друг другу не мешали - это уже профессионализм каждого


 :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> все должны подстраиватся под видеоператоров.


А гулять и справлять когда? На пятый или восьмой день?:rolleyes:
Правильно подметил Игорь, главное не мешать друг другу. Каждый должен заниматься своим и при этом не мешать отдыхать собравшимся.

----------


## Лев

> совершенно верно . заниматся своим делом. но тогда когда видеооператор даст добро.


Гулял вчера на вечеринке - оператор никому не мешал и ему не мешали, он делал своё дело и профессионально. К чему спор кто главнее? Зайди на съёмочную площадку и увидишь - режиссёр! В данном конкретном случае, о котором речь идёт, если оператор мыслит режиссёрски, он снимет интересно...

----------


## Ладушка

Расскажу один момент. Юбилярша  берёт кредит в банке, чтобы на достойном уровне отметить круглую дату.  Советуется со мной по поводу видеооератора. Даю ей телефон знакомого. Он оказывается занят в этот день и даёт номер телефона другого  оператора.  Я перезваниваю и спрашиваю насколько хорош  рекомендуемый.  Тем более что цену тот запросил  большую чем ожидалось, но и пообещал  сделать фильм и фотографии. Дают слово , что неплох... Начало...   приходит товарищ   с опозданием.   Работаем.  Заканчиваем. Подходит, говорит, что впервые за пять часов он не присел, что наснимал пять кассет.  ... проходит два месяца. Звоню юбилярше - грит  до сих пор не сделан фильм.  Оплата,  кстати, полностью уже произведена... Ждёмс...  Три недели спустя   звонит юбилярша и плачет в трубку, что фильм принесли, самых красочных моментов нет: - " У меня сын впервые участвовал во всём, я так ждала этот  диск, чтобы ещё раз посмотреть .... и фотографий тоже нет..." - её слова. Звоню оператору. Тот говорит, что у него много работы и  он зашивается и что диски отдает знакомому, тот монтирует и что он его даже не смотрел.  Обещает  сделать фотографии. Но  прошло полгода... Нет их.
   У нас в городе такая практика у многих. Снимают одни , ролик делают другие.  Получается лажа и ширпотреб. А сумма не малая.   Я чувствую свою вину за то, что  посоветовала вообще оператора.    Кстати, смотрела, я это видео. Такое  впечатление,  что  всё время снимается моя  :Jopa: -чка )))) 
Вот интересно, это я специально в экран вставала... или  из 5 кассет  выбирались именно эти кадры??????????Правда и  оператор был метр с кепкой))
   Это только один пример, а их достаточно, чтобы разочароваться в профессионализме наших местных операторов.   Покупают   полупрофессиональную (в лучшем случае) камеру  и  пошли сшибать деньги.  Одним словом - халтура! ИМХО.

----------


## tolyanich

> всеравно все должны подстраиватся под видеоператоров. ИМХО





> *Ладушка*Такое впечатление, что всё время снимается моя -чка ))))


Подстраивалась под оператора?:biggrin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*overload*,
 Я все поняла... у нас разный взгляд на эту *работу*... 
Футажи использую только в детских фильмах, а в свадебных...ну очень редко, в виде заставок. Творчеством занимаюсь непосредственно при съемке, при монтаже графикой фильмы не нагружаю, потому что за это не платят...за бесплатно работать не хочу... если платят, то использую разные красивости, но не футажи, а Афтер...а если чуть-чуть доплачивают, то умеренно Витасцены...и Сапфирчиков на бижутерию...
Проблема у меня в том, что никак наше население не могу заставить сотрудничать по 100% предоплате... мешают местные дяди-операторы, хотя я с ними пыталась договориться...видно плохо пыталась...
Зачем выбиваю предоплату? Вот сейчас уже полтора месяца меня кормят завтраками об окончательной оплате, но пока глухо...Работа сделана, а есть только задаток... вот откуда и "зависть" к музыкантам...
То что ты написал про лабухов...как то все надрывно...публику ты описал не очень "красивую", но...вот тебе и показатель. Такие люди видео не заказывают. А это значит, что пока я сижу и "курю бамбук", лабух деньги зарабатывает...
Я стараюсь относиться ко всему как к работе. Если попадаются такие "уроды", что бывает очень редко, потому что как я писала выше, таким людям видео просто не нужно, я все свое творчество гашу и тупо снимаю…
Да, последнее время хожу на свадьбы с берушами (затычки для ушей)…сделала это после того, когда чувствую, что свадебная музыка просто БЕСИТ. А так музыка заиграла, я ушки заткнула и снимаю спокойно, не нервничаю…каждый делает свою работу. А еще в перерывах, вообще наушники с МП3 плеером воткну и балдею, от той музыки которая мне нравиться. Поэтому каждый остался при  своем ИМХО.
Но тут тема вроде как взгляд видеооператора на свадьбу, а не кому лучше или кто главнее…поэтому напишу из своего опыта работы с ведущими.

В основном ведущие «генетически» , по крайней мене мне попадались только такие, презрительно относятся к операторам. Может и есть за что. Так что у меня это поле деятельности основательно подпорчено. Из за нежелания контактировать проигрывают в первую очередь ведущий.
Почему? Не могу во время занять позицию и включить камеру.
Не могу взять красивый ракурс из за того, что ведущая не дала сигнал и т.д.
Конечно, очень хорошо, когда оператор знает программу этой ведущей, но когда не знает, то ведущей все таки надо пообщаться с оператором для собственного имиджа…
Квалифицировать ведущих я не могу, так как у нас просто нету такого понятия, как тамада…а все что я видела… не произвело на меня положительного впечатления

----------


## Ладушка

> Подстраивалась под оператора?


 Мне конечно самой  было очень интересно посмотреть,  как я выгляжу со спины в белых  летних полуоблегающих брючках...)  Если это такая задумка режиссера  то  и фильм  должен был  бы называться  "Танцуй Россия и плач Европа..." ну и главная героиня тогда претендует на Оскар.:biggrin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> пой с семи до одиннадцати


я так поняла вечера?
А поскакать с 6 утра до часу ночи....и еще последнее время даже не покормят...
Не, я не жалуюсь...только не вижу в чем цимус? В надувке? И сколько у тебя надувка стоит...
видишь разница между нами, я все о заработке на хлеб насущный, а ты о картиночке на диск...
Я работала в свое время в очень крутом рекламном агентстве, в бизнес центре, на надцатом этаже, стекло, бетон, скоростные лифты…Нас там было 2 дизайнера, по-старше и я молодая. И вот он все творчеством занимался, одну цятю мусолил сутками…и штрафовали его, и выговаривали ему…а он не унимался, все свое гнул. Жалко его было, ну не понимал чел, что не надо его творчество никому…так его и уволили.
А я вовремя поняла, что народу надо, все эффекты плагинами, всю красоту – готовыми клипартами. Народ доволен, хозяева фирмы в восторге, я с премией…а он меня презирал…он неделю шерстку у кота рисовал руками, а я плагинчиком, шарах- и все!...пару секунд, работа сделана, причем очень качественно…
Чтобы у тебя не создалось мнение обо мне как о циничной бабе, скажу, что я закончила несколько худ. заведений, а когда художники стали никому не нужны, получила специальность - Техник –оператор компьютерного макетирования и графики в издательской и рекламной деятельности.( так длинно записано в гос.реестре)
Кстати знала одного классного программиста, который говорил 
- я бы этих создателей Виндоуса голыми руками задушил, опошлили все! Разукрасили! Тьфу! Вот ДОС это Да! Командная строка!!! Сколько там романтики, сколько возможностей для развития мозга! Конфетка!
Я тихо угорала, но спорить не стала… зачем? У человека просто другие отношения с компом...

----------


## Ладушка

*Монте-Кристо*,
 Это я упомянула лучший случай. )) Сумма, которая окупается у них с лихвой. А вот случаев на видео где  отвратительный звук,  дрожащие кадры....экономия  даже на штативе  Полно.  Я тоже могу  перечислять суммы. Но здесь речь не об этом. а об  подходе  и взаимопонимании. Мы все звенья одной цепи, и  хоть наизнанку вывернись,   если оператор ни хрена не хочет работать.  и не несёт никакой ответственности. То и получается на выходе -  :Jopa:

----------


## Ладушка

У меня однажды был профессионал. Мечта!     Работяга!  Это был  как раз - лучший случай. Только садится перекусить  я захожу за реквизитом , он соскакивает. Что начинаем? Я говорю, поешь спокойно.  Я только ещё готовлюсь,  предупрежу.  Так  он, чтобы снять  прощание с девичьей фамилией, которое мы проводили на балкончике,  выбежал под дождь на улицу.  Видео  я к сожалению  не видела. Он сказал, что у них команда,  и он отдаёт отснятый материал другому.  Молодые пообещали, но вот уже 2 месяца прошло...  Думаю. что  результат  будет  тот же.    В серийном потоке будет потерян тот индивидуальный подход, который  отличает одну свадьбу от другой.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Монте-Кристо*,
 Ты успокойся немного...а то ты так тут "наволновался", что я лично ничего не поняла, о чем ты написал в последнем посте...

----------


## Ладушка

> наволновался"


По этому "волнению",  догадываюсь, что это мой старый знакомый)))
 Аууу!!! Маска, я тебя знаю? 
"Пусть бегут неуклюже пешеходы по лужам...":biggrin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ладушка*,
 Ладушка ты тоже пойми...говорю за себя. 
Работа у оператора начинается с 6-7 утра, с прически невесты. Потом всю ее красоту надо показать, потом жениха, потом загс, потом прогулка... и вот кафе. Представь если молодые заказали модный сейчас ускоренный вариант свадьбы. На все про все полтора часа видео, а некоторые заказывают 45 мин...
Как все это впихнуть на диск?... конечно начинают безбожно резать тамаду...потому что это не праздничное выступление тамады, а все таки свадьба конкретных людей - парня и девушки...
Так как в селе, говорят, снимай все! мне еще лучше, нет мороки с монтажом.
Но работала с одной ведущей, подошла по-человечески попросила
- вы скажите когда вы будете что-то проводить, чтобы я успела включить камеру, и занять позицию... 
она на меня презрительно посмотрела и сказала
- не указывайте мне, что мне делать, выполняйте свою работу...
И что она начала делать, возьмет папку, микрофон...я сразу вскакиваю, включаю камеру,бегу занять позицию, а она...подойдет к гостям, и в микрофон
-Что кушаете?...ну кушайте, кушайте, не буду вам мешать...
Кидает победный взор на меня и шевствует в свой угол... и так несколько раз.
Я конечно плюнула, расслабилась, ее *всю* вырезала, как будто ее там и не было, молодые кстати ничего не заметили, потому как вся родня и друзья были запечатлены, спасибо говорили и хвалили...
вот такая ситуация у нас с ведущими...
А что бы была понятна МОЯ позиция, то я обеими руками ЗА ведущих...но тоже нормальных.
Именно поэтому я так усиленно начала интересоваться ведением...хочу изменить эту дурацкую ситуацию, которая сложилась у нас...

----------


## overload

*Монте-Кристо*,
 Если оператор застрял в дверях в пробке - значит это, мягко говоря, не очень толковый оператор.
Вот смотри. Есть два хоккеиста. Один - всегда на виду, и фактурный, и скоростной, и финты у него - закачаешься... а голов ноль. И второй: незаметен, но - всегда почему-то оказывается в нужном месте в нужное время. Вынырнул, подставил клюшку - гол. А за голы платят...
Видел, как судьи иногда на бортики заскакивают? Красиво! Комментаторы упиваются: о какой молодец, всё сделал, чтобы игре не мешать... А с точки зрения игры - такие судьи просто выбрали на поле не то место. И им приходится импровизировать.
Футбольный вратарь порой совершает чудовищной длины прыжки, выцарапывает мяч из противоположного конца ворот... в котором сам и должен был находиться в момент удара! Хорошему вратарю прыгать не нужно, нужно угадать, куда будет бить соперник и в момент удара оказаться там. 
Это не мои слова. И про судей, и про вратаря говорили профессиональные футболисты, олимпийские чемпионы и судьи всесоюзной категории. Словам таких людей верить можно.
А профессиональный оператор говорит: если камерамэн зажат в дверях - раньше надо было чухаться, прокачивать территорию и выбирать правильную позицию.

*bycmarina*,
да хватит уж жаловаться.
Было бы всё так плохо - работала б ты камерамэном?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*overload*,
 да вроде я и не жаловалась... 
так, про жизнь оператора поболтать зашла...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а все таки видно поприжали вас ведущие...:smile: как лабухов...

----------


## overload

Да никто никого не прижимал.
У нас те музыканты, у которых жилка была, переквалифицировались в ведущих. Ну нет возможности ноне у хозяев содержать на точках полноценные ансамбли! И у семей молодых нет денег, чтобы ансамбль заказать.
Богатые - у них, уж будь уверена, лабухи на свадьбах весьма присутствуют. И иногда - лабухи довольно высокого класса - например, "Дискотека Авария" или Толяныч... :smile:
У меня вообще несколько иные причины ухода из кабаков, да и со сцены вообще, чем подсидка или конкуренция. Потому - спорить по этой теме просто не могу.
Интересно звучит: лабухом тяжело работать стало - перешёл в камерамэны. Графа Монте-Кристо из меня не вышло, придётся переквалифицироваться в управдомы... Многие ли пробовали и у многих ли получилось?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Если оператор застрял в дверях в пробке - значит это, мягко говоря, не очень толковый оператор.


Прежде чем снимать свадьбы, я училась частным образом у преподавателя операторского факультета одного из ВУЗов Москвы. Это был уже пожилой человек, всю жизнь он отдал любимому делу, работал в качестве оператора на съёмках нескольких известных худож. фильмов, правда в качестве второго оператора, ну это, я думаю, не умаляет его достоинств. Так вот...
Моё обучение заключалось в следующем. Мы болтались по Москве с камерой и штативом, и препод показывал мне разные приёмы, раскрывал некоторые профессиональные секреты. Я сразу сказала для чего мне нужна информация. И вот однажды мы отправились на Поклонную гору, где, как известно, полно молодожёнов. Подошли к стелле, где множество молодых пар возлагают цветы. Препод решил продемонстрировать работу свадебного оператора, взял камеру и началось... Он носился с места на место, снимал снизу и сверху, подносил камеру почти вплотную к лицам молодожёнов и гостей. При этом ему было всё равно, что ко всему происходящему он не имеет никакого отношения. (Просто какие-то свадьбы со своими операторами). Он проникал в любые уголки. Без всякого стеснения и робости он просто демонстрировал *КА**К* надо работать. (Деньги с меня запросил хорошие, чтобы оплатить обучение я продала дорогую аппаратуру)...Я очень благодарна этому человеку за уроки и предоставление мне ценной информации.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ksana tenlarks*
ой, что деется... 
Оксана, да? Так ты тоже помоему музыкант?
Я не подкалываю, просто наблюдаю интересную закономерность...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
вы знаете, а у нас один дядя решил стать музыкантом... Всю жизнь был прапорщиком на складе, от нечего делать склеил там колонки, а сейчас "играет" на свадьбах...сбивая цену лабухам.
после его "игры" мне всю музыку в фильме приходиться заменять... например, когда выпускники шли в школьный двор - поставил В мире животных, а когда уходили вместе с родителями - Владимирский централ...

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> подносил камеру почти вплотную к лицам молодожёнов и гостей


представь себя на их месте...понравилось бы тебе тыканье камерой в лицо, а еще накамерный свет включат, так вообще...как на допросе в известном месте...
Тут Оксана, надо помнить, что молодые не актеры, а ты не Спилберг...а впрочем...как знаешь...чего это меня понесло? Умолкаю!

----------


## Ладушка

А мне вот вообще не  хотелось бы видеть себя в кадре. Честно.   Хочется видеть эмоции  гостей,  молодых или  юбиляров, их действия.  Чтобы  был виден драйв, а вот с чьей подачи  он сделан - люди и так будут знать.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Так ты тоже помоему музыкант?


Да, я профессиональный музыкант, кларнетистка.



> представь себя на их месте...


Я не заметила, чтобы кто-то возмутился, большинству людей нравится, когда их снимают.:smile:



> А мне вот вообще не хотелось бы видеть себя в кадре.


Согласна. Тамады в фильме не должно быть много.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ksana tenlarks*,



> *подносил камеру почти вплотную к лицам* молодожёнов и гостей


я конкретно имею в виду эту фразу... а не вообще про съемку...
ты потом внимательно вглядись в получившийся кадр... особенно выражение глаз... ничего не напрягает?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Да, я *профессиональный музыкант, кларнетистка*.


а тебя каким ветром занесло в свадебные видеооператоры:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ты потом внимательно вглядись в получившийся кадр... особенно выражение глаз... ничего не напрягает?


Спокойно, *bycmarina*, всё в порядке.



> а тебя каким ветром занесло в свадебные видеооператоры


В жизни вообще очень много интересных и творческих дел.:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

> мы неразбираем его профессианолизм а приводим пример о чем думает тамада. и какой бы небыл оператор - думать нада о молодых а не о том- успел оператор-значит он хороший-неуспел оператор значит он плохой.


А можно теперь перевести?
  Что оператор успел?
 О чём думает тамада?
И что обо всём этом думают молодые?
:biggrin:

*Монте-Кристо*,
 Витиеватость достойна  Александра Дюма.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ksana tenlarks*,



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от bycmarina 
> ты потом внимательно вглядись в получившийся кадр... особенно выражение глаз... ничего не напрягает?
> 
> Спокойно, bycmarina, всё в порядке.


Ну-ну... именно такого ответа я ожидала... хотя где-то далеко были смутные надежды...:smile:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
а вообще так весело у нас...:smile:
как в детском стишке "Беда, коль пироги задумал печь сапожник, а сапоги тачать пирожник" (И.А.Крылов)

----------


## V.Kostrov

Ух ребятки, ну вы и понастрочили................:biggrin:
Во первых и самых главных, скажу одно (в этом я с Игорем согласен на все 100%): В проведении мероприятия, самое главное, это слаженность и взаимопонимание в команде!!! Кто главнее или важнее -это не правильная постановка вопроса!!! Понятно, что в разных ситуациях бывает по разному, и люди все разные, и ответственность у всех разная, но всегда надо стремиться к согласованной работе!!! Согласен, не всегда это получается.
Теперь по поводу заметности оператора и постановочных кадров.
Тут тоже ведь нет однозначных ответов. Да, какие то моменты просто должны быть чисто хронологически документальные, но ни кто не запрещает и свободное время задействовать молодых и гостей для постановки.
Вот, допустим для примера, отличная постановочная работа ТУТ Ну чем не украшение свадебного фильма!!!!
Кстати, как раз на этом клипе, предлагаю обсудить разные операторские и монтажные приемы. Я думаю, это будет многим полезно.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*bycmarina*,
У вас проблемы? Может в личной жизни что-то не складывается? Сочувствую...
 Или я халтуру отобрала у вас? :biggrin:
С чего вдруг вы интересуетесь моей биографией, да ещё в теме, где обсуждаются совершенно другие проблемы?
Речь здесь не обо мне, но, если хотите, на мою работу как видеооператора пока никто не жаловался, уверяю вас...
Напала...
Мне жаль тратить время, чтобы реагировать на ваши посты. [IMG]http://*********org/22635.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/22635.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/22635.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/20587.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ksana tenlarks*,
 А все таки Оксана я тебя чем то задела... прости, если обидела...хотя везде смайлики поставила... просто мне грустно, что у нас в жизни  ВСЕ так...и в медицине, и в образовании, и в политике...
Ладно, молчу, а то по морде получу, и подвиг свой не совершу...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ошибочно думала найти здесь что-то конструктивное... опять облом...:frown:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ошибочно думала найти здесь что-то конструктивное... опять облом...


Поди не первый раз...И это не удивительно...Желчь мешает.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

*bycmarina*,
 Марина. а ты не спеши делать выводы относительно  Оксаны и Игоря...  Это *ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ!!!* Пожалуй это самые талантливые люди нашего форума. За месяц ты вряд ли успела посмотреть их работы.    Я бы посчитала за  большую честь учиться у них.  
Зайти с пинка открыв дверь и  уйти хлопнув, сказав да... тут все дилетанты    и  брать тут нечего...    - характеризует   человека не с лучшей стороны. А покажи свои работы, заслужи уважение ...   да осмотрись хотя бы молча!!! 
   Как же достали эти потребительские.: а дайте, а покажите, а  у меня  нет времени самой искать!  Или  заумные разглагольствования  про то "как надо так, чтобы вот этак, потому что  этА как сказать, самое то,что надА.." Мля! :Vah:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Вот, допустим для примера, отличная постановочная работа





> очень забавно!


Это не забавно. Это огромнейший труд, и, я думаю, большой команды. Одному оператору такое не под силу. Должен быть и режиссёр, и постановщик, и простые рабочие лошадки, которые всю эту толпу выстроили, вовремя музыку им включили и прочее, и прочее....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> снято то одной камерой


А я и не говорила, что там 2-3 оператора работали. Читай внимательно.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> не собираюсь


Ой, как это знакомо.....:biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> я думаю, большой команды.


Нет, это делают два паренька. Если просмотреть другие ролики, то там во многих они участвуют. И в этом ролике они есть. Идея, конечно, простая, но сделано классно. Полное отсутствие "рюшечек", "бантиков", только грамотная постановка, сьемка и монтаж.

----------


## overload

> не собираюсь


Граф правильно заговорил по-русски...
Не надоело спецом ошибки-то садить? :wink:

----------


## overload

*V.Kostrov*,
 Просмотрел я ролик. Прикинул.
Сделано на шесть баллов, конечно - и задумка, и съёмка, и фишки.
К сожалению, подобное лично в моей ситуации попросту неприменимо. 
Время, деньги, желание... в общем, думаю, мы понимаем, о чём говорим.
А ведь хотелось бы делать именно так (или хотя бы приблизительно так...). И возможности есть, и задумки. 
Из *всех* свадеб, что я снимал, на *такое* не пошла бы *ни одна*.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Время, деньги, желание... в общем, думаю, мы понимаем, о чём говорим.


Конечно понятно Игорь. Я с тобой полностью согласен!!!



> А ведь хотелось бы делать именно так (или хотя бы приблизительно так...). И возможности есть, и задумки.


И с этим согласен на все 100%. 



> Из всех свадеб, что я снимал, на такое не пошла бы ни одна.


А вот это, пожалуй, самое главное. Обидно, что основная масса потребителей нашей продукции, люди с низким художественным воспитанием (мягко сказано). Попробуй им не поставь кучу футажей или кучу рюшечек и бантиков, скажут, что монтажа нет и платить не за что (сталкивался с этим).

----------


## overload

Чем лучше монтаж, тем менее он заметен.
В статус, что ли, поставить?..

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> отличная постановочная работа ТУТ


 :Ok:  
 Конкретная постановочная работа - с подробным сценарием и раздачей ролей.
Но никак не в день свадьбы, а заранее вся эта кухня готовится.
И с членами семей и друзьями знакомство предварительное, раздача ролей
 и обязательная репетиция (как танец молодых) - и съемка в день свадьбы, 
когда и так уже все в нужной кондиции (может быть даже без дублей!)  :Ha: 
  Понравилось!  Володь, у нас такое делают? Мне интересно, наши смогут
 так же отрываться при условии, что тебя снимают?? и отрываться по сценарию?!

----------


## Black Lord

> для примера, отличная постановочная работа ТУТ


 :Ok: 


> и полное отсутствие указаний со стороны тамады. СВОБОДА И ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ ПОЛЕТ!!!


*Монте-Кристо*, снималось не во время проведения свадьбы, потому и тамада не в кадре. Зачем мешать всё в кучу, свадьбу и постановку?
Есть такое понятие - Взаимосвязь и подчинённость. 
Если пара работает давно, то они весь сценарий мероприятия знают и работают согласованно, а если пригласили со стороны, но оператор поленился изучить сценарий, программку мероприятия, то это его проблемы и грош цена. 



> Конкретная постановочная работа - с подробным сценарием и раздачей ролей.
> Но никак не в день свадьбы, а заранее вся эта кухня готовится.


 :Aga: 


> Понравилось!  Володь, у нас такое делают? Мне интересно, наши смогут
>  так же отрываться при условии, что тебя снимают?? и отрываться по сценарию?!


Стоимость такого ролика равна цене клипа.
Средний класс не потянет в ценовом эквиваленте на такую съёмку, но снять и смонтировать нет проблем.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Но никак не в день свадьбы, а заранее вся эта кухня готовится.


Ириш, это ты зря!!! Вполне возможно все это снять во время свадьбы. Тут главное правильно обьяснить, что нужно делать в кадре.



> у нас такое делают? Мне интересно, наши смогут
> так же отрываться при условии, что тебя снимают?? и отрываться по сценарию?!


Да, делают. Я же говорю, что идея не новая и не очень сложная. НООООО. То что делают у нас, это далеко не то, что на этом ролике. Причин много.



> Стоимость такого ролика равна цене клипа.


Не соглашусь с этим. Ролик простой и не требует особых каких бы то нибыло затрат. Все дело в профессионализме, в данном случае, этих двух пареньков.



> но снять и смонтировать нет проблем.


Я бы так категорично не утверждал (читаем выше).

----------


## Black Lord

> Ролик простой


Володь, я бы так не утверждал.. 
На первый взгляд возможно.
Заставить столько людей попадать в слова, учитывая разность возраста, не знание слов, падение и катание по полу в костюмах, десятки дублей и всех записать по отдельности под одну фонограмму...:smile:
Имея на руках дубли всех участников не трудно всё это нарезать, наложить и склеить в программе. :Aga:  но надо ещё всё это заснять и уговорить каждого.

Повторюсь, на первый взгляд только простенький.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Заставить столько людей попадать в слова, учитывая разность возраста, не знание слов,


Андрей, поверь на слово, это возможно (был опыт). Во первых, совершенно не обязательно знать песню. Достаточно обьяснить человеку в кадре, как надо произнести отдельную фразу и какую сделать при этом мимику и жестикуляцию (в этом профессионализм постановщика-оператора). Главное, правильно это обьяснить и даже самый не артистичный человек, может стать актером в течении 3-6 секунд (длительность кадра).



> падение и катание по полу в костюмах,


Именно в этом кадре, как раз авторы этого ролика (этим все сказано).



> Повторюсь, на первый взгляд только простенький.


Он действительно простенький. Дело в том, что в нем нет супер- изюминок, нет супер- смысла. Он просто сделан очень качественно и профессионально.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Вполне возможно все это снять во время свадьбы. Тут главное правильно обьяснить, что нужно делать в кадре.





> НООООО. То что делают у нас, это далеко не то, что на этом ролике. Причин много.


ПРИЧИН МНОГО. КАКИХ? 

 Возьмем за идеал - работает парочка талантливых ребят (как эти двое) есть сценарий, расписано все, как на монтажном столе, 
по долям секунд - включаем фонограмму и отправляем в путь актеров?
  - Вы, две тетушки, лихо приплясываете, как я и поете этот фрагмент....
  - А теперь подружки невесты!!!! Быстро девочки! Пошли, пошли, пошли...
 поем фот это.....
  - Бабушку снимем в зале, она не хочет на лужайку! За ней вот этот куплетик!

  Володь, ты знаешь, я поверю, что в рамках свадьбы можно снять этот клипец,
с одним условием - свадьба проходит под девизом "СНИМЕМ КЛИП" и  развлечения и конкурсы заменяют 
разучивание ролей и сами съемки - при этом все натурально -
шампанское, съедобные столы, даже жених с невестой натуральные.
  Мне бы понравилось...



> Ролик простой и не требует особых каких бы то нибыло затрат.


 Ну да, никакой бутафории, оплат павильонов  и  зарплат артистам  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Володь, ты знаешь, я поверю, что в рамках свадьбы можно снять этот клипец,
> с одним условием - свадьба проходит под девизом "СНИМЕМ КЛИП" и развлечения и конкурсы заменяют
> разучивание ролей и сами съемки


Нет Ириш!!! Это не так. Оговорюсь, что не не на всякой свадьбе снимешь и не всякая свадьба подойдет под подобные клипы, но то что это возможно снять прямо на свадьбе и ни кого особо не напрягая, это точно (проверено практикой). Дело в том, что подобный клип возможно снимать на протяжении всей свадьбы, занимая отдельных свободно болтающихся гостей буквально на пяток минут, что бы снять отдельный кадр или несколько кадров. Поверь, в этом режиме, даже ни кто и не заметит, что в течении целого дня снимался 3-х минутный клип.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Я же говорю, талант снимающих не ставим под сомнение, а вот




> занимая отдельных свободно болтающихся гостей буквально на пяток минут,


Естественные! выражения лиц, поющих и танцующих, раскованные движения,
более или менее удачная артикуляция...... вот как этого добиться?

  Сказать НАШАЙ! тетушке, бабуле - не обращайте внимание на окружающих...
оторвись по полной...  покрути задом... упс... покрути попой в такт! :eek::biggrin:
Главное, ритм только в головах создателей! мы же все мимоходом.... 
ну не знаю.........:cool:  Менталитет не тот.  ХОТЯХТОЗНАЕТ....:biggrin:
  Володь, дай НАШЕ! подсмотреть интересно, до коликов.....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Хотя художественно снятое опущение морды лица в оливье или уничтожение 
двух баянов было бы  интересно.... или это уже классика... я не очень в свадебной теме :rolleyes::biggrin:

*Это была шутка!*

----------


## overload

Ну... на нашей свадьбе можно даже так: подобрать песню (например, "Свадебные цветы"), и пусть гости хотя бы *по строчке*, не играя ничего, прямо в камеру, споют *как смогут*.
Уже можно сделать мно-о-о-ого всего!

Стыбзим задумку у талантливой парочки? :wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> Естественные! выражения лиц, поющих и танцующих, раскованные движения,
> более или менее удачная артикуляция...... вот как этого добиться?


Ириша, подвыпивший народ на свадьбе, как пластилин. Легко поддаётся на разные провокации. А задействуются для сьёмок аналогично, как тамада отводит в отдельную комнату пару, две гостей и даёт напутствие для следующего конкурса, наряжая их в разные костюмы. :Aga:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> народ на свадьбе, как пластилин. Легко поддаётся на разные провокации.


 Ой, как интересно.... жду времени "Ч", когда из свадеб вылазить не буду 
благодаря своим детям....:biggrin:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> видеооператор( хороший) который к томуже и должен быть режесером


Дело в том, что многие ведущие являются дипломированными режиссерами, и профессиональный ведущий(не обязательно дипломированный), выстраивая свою программу, в бОльшей степени имеет отношение к режиссуре праздника, чем кто-либо из представителей сопутствующих на свадьбе профессий. Это если понимать под режиссурой определение из википедии: "Режиссёр берет на себя ответственность за эстетическую сторону спектакля и его организацию, подбор исполнителей, интерпретацию текста и использование сценических средств, находящихся в его распоряжении" - читай -реквизита. Поэтому мало что может срежиссировать оператор, который в первый раз видит ведущего и не владеет сценарием. 
Мои выводы из всего сказанного:
1. Однозначно нужно качественно *сотрудничать* со всеми соучастниками создания праздника.
2. Первый вывод "старо как мир...", да только в реале не очень получается, потому что* иногда некоторые* звенья свадебной цепочки тянут покрывало на себя, самоутверждаясь, и делают приоритетом вовсе не обоюдный качественный конечный результат. Потому хочешь-не хочешь, а профессиональный сотрудник свадебного фронта обязан учиться сидеть на многих стульях.

Спасибо всем участникам беседы за полезную информацию :Ok: !

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*V.Kostrov*,
Ах, какой клип!!! 
Моя ведуще-режиссерская:biggrin: натура мигом нарисовала в воображении клип со свадьбы с украинским колоритом под "Так будьте здоровы, живите богато" из "Старых песен о главном", где каждые 2 новых строчки поют разные исполнители, чередуются мужские и женские... Боюсь, что творческо-операторские натуры возмущаться будут:rolleyes:..
Можно спорить, конечно, о репертуаре и необходимости создавать пародии, но идея - замечательная, соглашусь, что сложно реализуемая...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Стыбзим задумку у талантливой парочки?


Ээээх, можно было бы и конкурс организовать. Только мало вас пока, операторов и возможностей тоже не много...

----------


## overload

*Mazaykina*,
 Ещё не вечер, Мариш.

----------


## Daddy777

а я стараюсь полностью на свадебную музыку перейти, задирая цены на видео и всячески от него отбрыкиваясь.
не доставляет удовольствия мне эта работа последнее время. а без удовольствия и результат соответствующий...
к тому же, всё чаще вопрос: "а у вас HD?"
знакомый камеру купил Canon XL-H1a,- пять штук евро отслюнявил. да пошло оно всё, за такие деньги. теперь ведь отснятое надо на чем-то обрабатывать? четырех'ядерный пень не тянет. надо всю технику менять, включая резак, blue-ray проигрыватель, телевизор. это опять неслабое попадалово. ну сколько можно тработать не на себя, а на дядю?!
так они ж(клиенты) еще всю кровушку высосут, пока фильм примут. сейчас сдал свадьбу,- исправлений на два листа накарякали. и ладно бы действительно важное что-то, а то бред всякий, вроде "игра в фильме есть, а условия игры, которые объясняет тамада, отсутствуют". блин! да этой игре нет еще и тридцати лет. какой же дебил не знает её условия? "по команде "а принесите ка мне кусочек туалетной бумаги!" все бегут в туалет" :mad:
короче, буду лучше глотку драть. отлялякал, и забыл

----------


## overload

*Daddy777*,
 Да ну - четыре ядра для HD...
У меня двухъядерный Атлон х2 6000+ вполне со всей этой байдой справляется.
Вот камера - это да... а кто тебе мешает сделать хороший, качественный проект в DV AVI и потом форматнуть его в HD? :wink:
Думаешь, клиент заметит? Да фиг там, они только термины и знают (потому как на их телеке написано ба-альшими буквами -* HD*!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Daddy777

*overload*,
Игореша, может ты и прав,- я со слов знакомого, у которого тот самый четырех...
а сам я пока тоже на двух сижу и с HD не заморачивался.
DV AVI в HD, как вариант рассматривался, но, если честно, не очень нравится,- сегодня уже у многих бытовые HD камеры. потом краснеть за обман не хочется...

----------


## overload

*Daddy777*,
 Бытовые HD - это... гм... не совсем честное HD-видео.
Я тебе скажу так: если сделать хороший клип в DV правильной камерой и в HD его переконопатить - результат будет лучше, чем люди бы снимали HD своими мыльницами. Какие на них объективы стоят? А матрицы? Мало ли что видео высокой чёткости... Это на "Оку" поставь меринский движок и потом удивляйся, почему на трассе крышу сорвало... 
Да и не делают никогда люди хоум-видео в HD. Им чё - делать больше нечего?

----------


## Black Lord

> как вариант- отдавать тока отснятое видео - БЕЗ МОНТАЖА.


Каламбур пикчерс...

----------


## vik-tan

> качественный проект в DV AVI и потом форматнуть его в HD?


Если смотреть потом на обычном бытовом телике то сойдет а если на плазме то клиент будет не в восторге.да и по шапке можно за такие проделки получить.
Да и если просмотреть тупо на плазме материал от сони-2100(ДV)
и тот -же материал от сони фх-1(НДV),разница ощутима.Мыльницы во внимание не беру,потому как ндв мыльница это такая неплохая камера для дома для семьи.не более.,хотя много кто уже снимает ими серъезные мероприятия.

----------


## overload

*vik-tan*,
 Витёк, вот и я про то же.
Были бы у клиентов FX1 - стали бы они тебя нанимать...

А мыльницы... Вот, у меня VH 2100 (DV) и HVR A1E (HD-мыльница). Стоят одинаково. Однако... 2100-я в своём DV снимает несравненно лучше, чем A1E в режиме HD. Патамушта: три матрицы против одной, 58 мм объектива против 37, размеры матриц 1\3 против 1\4... да ей хоть бетамакс-режим в коробку вкорячь - толку...

----------


## rob1962

А я вот, скромно, отработал более 500 свадеб ведущим, а теперь сижу на музыкальном оформлении и на фото и на видео монтаже, так вот что скажу, работать видеооператором просто кайф, если ты в себе уверен, в своем профессионализме, надо подавить клиента своими знаниями и умением и клиент будет молчать и радоваться жизни. А вот ведущим работать - это конечно тяжелый труд, если конечно РАБОТАТЬ!

----------


## vik-tan

*overload*,
 За HVR A1E (HD-мыльница),ничего не могу сказать не смотрел не вертел.Я просто что хотел сказать если клиент приходит и говорит сразу на пороге в каком вы формате снимаете и какой камерой?То я ему в ответ говорю спрашивая ,а какой у Вас телевизор? И если он скажет что плазма метр на полтора,то тут я со своей соней 2100 ну ни как не впишусь,я вот о чем.Обычно если клиент задает такие вопросы то он наверняка знает что он хочет видеть в итоге.Таких клиентов мало,но они есть.Как то проводил эксперимент говорил  что, а да есть камера НД,но только цена будет дороже,накидывал процентов 50 в ответ,та ладно зачем типа переплачивать,сойдет и в ДВ.Так что вот пока так вот.Думаю что камеры дв еще будут жить долго.



> А вот ведущим работать - это конечно тяжелый труд


А  у лабуха значит что-отдых получается?а оператор который с утра и до ночи набегается  с камерой,моноподами и прочей техникой-ох какая легкая работа,как на койке читать книжку-кайф просто.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> А у лабуха значит что-отдых получается?а оператор который с утра и до ночи набегается с камерой,моноподами и прочей техникой-ох какая легкая работа,как на койке читать книжку-кайф просто.


 :Ok:  В точку. Я для себя определил уже давно, что в команде видео-ведущий-музыка, категорически нельзя выделять кого то, у кого работа тяжелей или ответственней (конечно, если все работают серьезно). 



> а оператор который с утра и до ночи набегается с камерой,моноподами и прочей техникой


Для меня самое тяжелое было, это при монтаже по сто раз, когда дергаешься по тайм-линии, слушать одни и теже поздравлялки гостей и видеть их пьяные рожи с неадекватными выходками, к концу свадьбы. Это жесть!!! И не снимать их нельзя, потому что, я всегда перед началом свадьбы, спрашивал у молодоженов: "Снимать все, даже самое непотребное? Или только приличное?" В большинстве случаев, пожелание молодых было: "Снимать все, ну а при монтаже, уж если совсем "не в дугу", то уж и подрезать".

----------


## vik-tan

> Снимать все, ну а при монтаже, уж если совсем "не в дугу", то уж и подрезать".


Тоже был случай.Договорились съемка 2 дня свадьбы на все это  4 часа грязновика,снимать только нужное в тему так сказать.Ну вот значит ход сыбытий развивается так что родители жениха и невесты валяются по полу имитируя половой акт(это на второй день-время купания-конец свадьбы почти ) .смотреть противно все от этого тащятся потому что пьяные, но не я,подхожу спрашиваю у молодых что с этим делом как снимать или нет?потому как и времени осталось немного совсем.Снимать они ответили конечно снимать,ну ладно снял.Прошло время вывода фильма на диски,звоню-уточняю копии делать или сами накопируете.свадьба типа готова уже как-бы.Ответ да мы вот хотели как то встретиться коечто обговорить,ну говорите в чем дело?Да мы вот подумали ,наверное тот цирк который на второй день ну там где ну вы поняли,надо вырезать.И это после того когда вся свадьба лежит уже вся в образах.
Не стал спорить переделал отдал.вот такое было.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Тоже был случай.


Да полно подобный случаев было, за мою почти 14-ти летнюю практику. Но пришлось полтора года назад завязать с этим (спина подвела).

----------


## overload

С клиентами нельзя говорить о монтаже на самой пьянке!!!
После третьего литра они будут орать "Вставляйте ВСЁ!!!!!"
Тут надо просто тупо соглашаться и кивать головой: ага, ага. Камерой возюкать выключенной (иной раз ну просто достанут - а вот это сними, а это, а вон то...). Да на, вот, снимаю (типо).
А день на второй после свадьбы (самое оно, когда отходняк полностью уйдёт) - с ними и связаться. Ребят, а помните, как вы на люстре висели и орали, где "превед, Медвед" были единственными цензурными словами? Это вставлять?

----------


## Black Lord

> Ребят, а помните, как вы на люстре висели и орали, где "превед, Медвед" были единственными цензурными словами?


Везёт тебе, Игорь. В цирк ходить не надо...:smile:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Везёт тебе, Игорь. В цирк ходить не надо...


Ха, такой ли цирк бывает........ жесть!!! Такие кадры..... Единственное, взял себе за правило, все подобные кадры сразу удалять у себя, что бы не было возможность выхода подобного в народ. Оставил себе только два ролика и то, с разрешения участников. Один из них, чуток подрежу и в ближайшее время выставлю.:wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> Один из них, чуток подрежу и в ближайшее время выставлю.


Было бы интересно поглядеть. :Aga:

----------


## Torpedon

Интересная тема. Прямо цветовая дифференциация штанов. :smile:
Кто главный на свадьбе.... :smile:
А если вернуться к корням темы, нам, операторам нужно быть терпимее к ведущим. Они же находятся в стрессовом состоянии. Это я 12 лет на своей шкуре испытывал. Именно как тамада. (в данный момент видеооператор, монтаж, дизайн)
У каждого есть свои бзики и нервные тики.
Пара примеров.
Одна из классных ведущих, с которой я не раз работал, имеет такую привычку: берёт в руки микрофон, и начинает его подносить к губам (предварительно убедившись, что лампочка на камере уже горит)... но молчит, зараза. Опускает на пяток секунд, поднимает опять... и снова молчит... И так она настраивается минуты три. Я при первом знакомстве её чуть не придушил. Но потом привык, даже хохмим с ней по этому поводу. :smile:
Второй пример. (другая тамада... темперамент)
С тамадой и фотографом всё оговорено... Невеста выводится на нужное место (под свет) бросать букет. Потенциальные невесты только подходят на майдан, ловить-прыгать-вырывать. Мы с фотографом ждём пока все соберуться. Тамада фоном несёт всякую чушь о красоте невестиных подруг... И вдруг (без всякой сильной доли) от ведущей проскакивает фраза: 
*"Ты только не бросай букет, покаянескажураздватриРАЗДВАТРИИИИИ!!!!!"*. 
Букет в полёте... До зоны приёма успели добраться две девушки из восьми. Фотограф даже не успел аппарат поднять. Я захватил конечную фазу полёта.
Тамада потом сама расстроилась до слёз. :smile: Мы её успокаивали, как могли. Что поделать, вот такая она... энергию обуздать не может. Но ведущая - класс. :smile:
Так что терпимее надо быть. И по возможности - помогать. Тамаде весь вечер эмоции расплёскивать. 

Самое страшное, это, конечно дилетанство замешаное на снобизме. Как со стороны тамады, так и со стороны оператора.
Дилетанство, когда тамада не ощущает пространство. Пытается провести конкурсы или диалоги вплотную к столам. Не осознавая, что за её спиной полтора гектара пустого танцпола.
Когда падает компАс, и повернувшись к гостям и молодожёнам тылом, оттачивает с похитителеями туфельки все тонкости выкупа.
"звОнят", лОжат"... сплошь и рядом.
- лОжим, лОжим денги на поднос!!! Пока не налОжим, невесту не отдадут!!!
Гораздо проще подойти подсказать, чем нервничать. :smile:

И всё же паравоз на свадьбе, несомненно, тамада! :smile: И машинист и рельсы.
Куда и когда переведёт стрелку, тогда и туда покатимся.  Всей свадьбой. :)

----------


## overload

> "звОнят", лОжат"... сплошь и рядом.
> - лОжим, лОжим денги на поднос!!!


Слушай... ты хорошую тему поднял!!!
Правда, это не совсем сюда бы, но всё равно.



> И всё же паровоз на свадьбе, несомненно, тамада! :)


И тут ты прав.
Мы - тока фиксируем... а ведёт - ведущий.
Наша задача - зафиксировать кайф.

----------


## Torpedon

> Вот, допустим для примера, отличная постановочная работа ТУТ


Присоединяюсь к присутствующим - классная работа.  :Ok: 
Что поразило, снимал нечно подобное 30-го октября 2009-го. То есть за три дня до того, как *V.Kostrov* опубликовал ссылку. (холодно, зелёнки нет, пленер тоскливый - решили похулиганить) :smile:
Даже некоторые планы и ракурсы одинаковые... ну или схожи в чём-то.
(не знаю, можно ли здесь выкладывать свои работы...)

С тем, что идея не нова, соглашусь. Но возражу против того, что реализовать такое в день свадьбы - не стОит никаких усилий.
Сложно, на протяжении всего дня, держать в голове построчность снятого. Так как для более интересной реализации, хронометражно снимать по тексту не получается.
У некоторых персонажей может отсутствовать чувство ритма.
Да и сложно держать камеру в одной руке, а сотовый с фонограммой в другой. :smile:
Ну и если тамада не поддержит в нужный момент - засада. :biggrin:
Кстати, вот вам и пример творческого сотрудничества.




> Обидно, что основная масса потребителей нашей продукции, люди с низким художественным воспитанием (мягко сказано). Попробуй им не поставь кучу футажей или кучу рюшечек и бантиков, скажут, что монтажа нет и платить не за что (сталкивался с этим).


И с этим готов поспорить. Львиная доля заказчиков категорически против целлюлитных ангелочков и пластмассовых бабочек в кадре.
Хотя... смотря как и что предлагать. Да и от региона, наверное, зависит.

----------


## overload

*Torpedon*,
 Ты работы прям тут,  в разделе Творчества, и выкладывай. Лей на Ютуб - и выкладывай.
Уверен, люди тут оценят.

----------


## Torpedon

Да как-то неудобно с наскоку... сразу свою тему создавать. Только зарегился. Пока осмотрюсь.
(деликатные мы, до слёз)

Вот пока сам ролик

----------


## overload

*Torpedon*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:   :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Закирдык ролик, виден и подход, и башка, и желание свадьбы всю эту байду делать.
Хорошая задумка, и выполнено оч даже неплохо.

----------


## Torpedon

Спасибо. :smile:
Ребятам "закирдык" передам. 

Чтоб не скатиться в оффтоп, подтяну этот ролик к теме. А то как-то в сторону уехали.

Если бы не тамада, я бы не смог их в ресторане организовать на массовку.
Приезжаю на банкет и подхожу к тамаде:
 - Солнце моё! Руби мне голову... понимаю, что у тебя сценарий! Но выдели мне хотя бы минут 20 на массовые съёмки. Я тебя в нос лизну за это. Преданно!!!
- Без проблем! Хоть полчаса! Может чем могу помочь?

Если бы она не просекла всю фишку и не поддержала то настроение, которое я постарался задать всем с утра. Массовка показала бы мне дулю и уселась бы трескать салаты.
Так что залог успеха любого начинания - взаимопонимание и взаимовыручка. :wink:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Ролик под песню можно посмотреть здесь.


Отличная работа!!!! Респект!!!!! :Ok:  :Pivo:  



> Но возражу против того, что реализовать такое в день свадьбы - не стОит никаких усилий.


А вот про это ни кто не говорил. Я лишь сказал, что это сделать возможно, что ты и подтвердил своим роликом!!! Конечно, одному это все делать достаточно сложно. С напарником, как те два паренька, гораздо легче.



> Львиная доля заказчиков категорически против целлюлитных ангелочков и пластмассовых бабочек в кадре.
> Хотя... смотря как и что предлагать. Да и от региона, наверное, зависит.


С этим соглашусь. Но все таки есть заказчики, к сожалению, именно из той категории, которым ангелочки и бабочки нужны. Особенно в глубинке.



> Да как-то неудобно с наскоку... сразу свою тему создавать. Только зарегился. Пока осмотрюсь.
> (деликатные мы, до слёз)


А вот это.... ну полная глупость!!! Хорошие работы с удовольствием все посмотрят, не зависимо от "с наскока" они или нет. Давай, включайся!!! (извини, что сразу на ТЫ).

----------


## Лев

> Ролик под песню


С удовольствием посмотрел - хороший режиссёрско-операторский ролик :Ok:

----------


## Карина П

Всем привет!
Увлекаюсь видеосъемкой.
Работаю в саду, один раз сделала для себя диск "Жизнь детей в детском саду" (по принципу "Один день в детском саду", но сложнее, много видеоклипов, дружеских сценок, да и театральные сценки выдумывала, которые родители не видели). 
Пообщалась с видеооператорами, посоветовали кроме режимных моментов включать забавные моменты в режимные. Например, все ложаться спать, педагог читает сказку, затем говорит, что нужно рыбок покормить, а вы, дети, спите. Но, как только уходит, дети открывают глаза, один, хитро щуриться и достает из под одеяла крупного зайца за уши, и бросает его через всю спальню, дети бесятся, приходит воспитатель, и дети довольные, успокаиваются, ложаться спать....
Ну и сломанный телефон, где дети забавно в конце говорят слово (желательно с проблемными звуками).
А что еще можно придумать такое, чего родители не ожидают, и мило смотриться. Ведь все равно без слов диск не сделаешь, а со словами - не все хотят, чтобы их занятие снималось.

Вообщем, напишите, у кого какие идеи есть???

----------


## KAlinchik

> имеет такую привычку: берёт в руки микрофон, и начинает его подносить к губам (предварительно убедившись, что лампочка на камере уже горит)... но молчит, зараза. Опускает на пяток секунд, поднимает опять... и снова молчит... И так она настраивается минуты три.


у меня тоже иногда так бывает... редко , правда, очень, но есть за мной такая странность...
многие операторы тоже в курсах насчет этого, тоже прикалываются ...



> И всё же паравоз на свадьбе, несомненно, тамада!  И машинист и рельсы.
> Куда и когда переведёт стрелку, тогда и туда покатимся. Всей свадьбой. :)


Это ты просто отлично  сказал!

----------


## overload

А мне щас свадьбу делать предстоит, где часть гостей - киношниками оказались.
Во попал...

----------


## ViShark

Главное чтобы молодоженом понравилось. Свадьба и кино совершенно разные вещи.

----------


## angel18

А я думаю, что видеооператорам тоже нужно прислушиваться к мнению тамады.
Я после  всех свадеб всегда беру у видеоператора фильм и просматриваю. Всегда видно , где сама допустила ошибку, а где "ляпы" видеооператора. Уже в следующий раз делаешь для себя определенные выводы.
Ошибки видеоператора, с точки зрения тамады:
1. Первый. второй, третий тост . Видеоператор и фотограф,  на протяжении первых трех тостов  становятся впереди тамады ( на растоянии вытянутой руки) и снимают только молодоженов. Таким образом первые три тоста гости лицезреют  только видеоператора и фотографа, а тамаде  приходится выглядывать из-за спины коллег Господа, не путайтесь под ногами  ( дайте и  другим работать).
2. Видеоператор с слишком далеко от ведущего. Допустим, тамада стоит в центре зала, а видеоператор возле стола молодоженов. Микрофон камеры ловит каждое слово, брошенное за столом. Таким образом когда вы просмотриваете фильм вместо слов тамады вы слышите следующие фразы: как я проголодалась, передайте колбаску пожалуйста, а вы не подскажите где туалет.
3. Ближе к 6 вечера видеопрератор через каждые 10-15 минут подходит к тамаде с одной и той же фразой: "пошли домой". А один фотограф выдал один раз:" Слышь ты у тебя совесть есть? Я с 6 утра на ногах". Больше мы этого фотографа с собой не зовем. 
4. Звездная болезнь видеоператора( Я пришел к вам на свадьбу и скажите "спасибо"). Видеоператор просто сидит и не снимает половина свадьбы. На вопрос в чем дело, отвечает: А что я должен все подряд снимать? Я выбрал из программы самое интересное"  А  то что у молодоженов и видеоператора могут быть разные точки зрения на это "интересное", он не догадывается.

5. Видеоператор до последнего вымогает деньги у молодоженов. Свадебная прогулка
Крик  видеоператора: " Возле тех кустов видео будет дороже". Молодожены чувствует пренебрежителтное отношение к себе уже на свадебной прогулке. Они уже с испорченным настроением  приезжают в ресторан. А тамаде потом приходится зажигать вдвойне: за себя и за того парня.
6. Первый и заключительный танец. Видеоператор выбирает неудачный ракурс.
6.1 Видеоператор на заднем плане снимиет мечущихся официантов
6.2. Видеоператор на заднем плане снимает  тамаду и ди-джея,  которые готовятся к следующему конкурсу
7. Внешний вид видеоператора.  Я снимаю в том, в чем мне удобно работать .  Господа, вы иногда неприятно выделяетесь из толпы ( зимой фуфаечка, летом маечка  с грязными и мятыми джинцами. На прогулке в одной руке камера, а в другой попиросочка.

P.S.  Многие операторы ошибочно полагают. Что клиентам достаточно просто молча посмотреть их фильм и они будут согласны выложить за него немалые деньги. Это далеко не так. Чтобы продать ваш фильм тамаде( которая вас рекламирует приходится потрудиться). ПО ходу фильма ( 1-1,5 часа) нужно расположить к себе молодоженов: успокоить, ободрить, дать кучу советов .  Гости   должны почувствовать и увидеть во мне друга прежде всего.  И если на этом этапе тамада понравиться, то велика вероятность, что и вас ( как команду) возьмут.И потом мало снять хорощий фильм. Нужно сделать так , чтолбы этот фильм понравился  молодоженам . а  понравиться он только в том случае  если  вы  еще до свадьбы  уделите им время ,обсудите дополнительно с клиентами все детали: маршрут,  сценические постановки, выслушаете все их пожелания и выполните их.

----------


## Torpedon

> 4. Звездная болезнь видеоператора( Я пришел к вам на свадьбу и скажите "спасибо"). Видеоператор просто сидит и не снимает половина свадьбы. На вопрос в чем дело, отвечает: А что я должен все подряд снимать? 
> Я выбрал из программы самое интересное" А то что у молодоженов и видеоператора могут быть разные точки зрения на это "интересное", он не догадывается.


Всё подряд снимает только неопытный оператор.
Сам факт присутствия на свадьбе оператора означает, что с молодожёнами все точки зрения на это "интересное" устаканены заблаговременно. :smile:
Не надо думать, что операторов заказывают как пицу по телефону.




> И если на этом этапе тамада понравиться, то велика вероятность, что и вас (как команду) возьмут.


Откуда такая уверенность, что оператора возьмут *только* по рекомендации тамады?
Я например, наотрез отказываюсь работать с некоторыми ведущими. Неадекватные они. Однако, без работы не сижу. Меняют их, а не меня.

Неадекватность в элементарном.
Прошу поставить меня в известность когда будет танец молодых.
Получив отмашку, предупреждаю официантов и остальных, *чтоб не шарахались на заднем плане* во время действия.
Но тамада, внезапно затягивает заунывный бред: "Кто родился в январе - вставай, наливай!!!". Озвучивая между делом предсказания по гороскопу. Минут на 20.
А потом меня спрашивает: *"Ты почему это не снимал??? Молодым это будет интересно!"*
Поэтому, *что* снимать, оператор разберётся сам... *Как* снимать - нужно решать вместе.
А вот *в чём*... здесь полностью согласен. :smile:

----------


## Sego

+1

----------


## Элен

*Torpedon*,
 классная работа. :Ok: 
За такое никаких денег не жаль...

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

Я полностью согласна с вашими замечаниями,не спорю ,что есть и адекватные операторы,которые в совокупности с тамадой и диджеем одна команда.Нужно всегда нормально реагировать на критику,конечно оператора оценивают по его конечному результату,но как это проходит до конца-это огромный труд людей ,которые должны друг друга слышать.Вот собственно работами своего оператора ,я очень довольна и всегда его рекомендую всем,но очень недовольна тем,что последние две свадьбы он просит меня снимать концовку с середины свадьбы.Утверждает,что его время подошло к концу,у меня очень насыщенная программа,а клиент ему не проплачивет дополнительное время.Я считаю,что вот такие организационные моменты с клиентом нужно оговаривать еще при встречах с клиентом,а не напрягать этим тамаду на свадьбе.И ,что бы вы ответили оператору если бы он попросил вас снимать танец со свечами в середине свадьбы?Может быть это я не права,тогда подскажите в чем?

----------


## KAlinchik

> И ,что бы вы ответили оператору если бы он попросил вас снимать танец со свечами в середине свадьбы?


что это его проблемы...из-за его прихотей менять программу и обьяснять что-либо гостям не вижу смысла...

----------


## Torpedon

Странно, что нежелание работать бесплатно, трактуется как _прихоть_ оператора.

Это не его проблемы, а клиента. 
Конечно, не стОит в середине свадьбы делать танец со свечами. Грамотный оператор всегда найдёт чем закончить фильм и без такого танца.
(например, я его никогда и не снимаю)
Но, если ваша программа расчитана до 2-х часов ночи, а оператору оплачивают присутствие до 12-и...
Почему, отпахав с 8-ми утра, он должен работать ещё два часа бесплатно?
С точки зрения оператора лишние два часа, это как раз прихоть тамады. :smile:

Когда переработка оплачивается клиентом - нет проблем.

Так что такой подход: "Это проблема оператора..." неверен.
Клиентов много, а ведущих и операторов мало... дружить надо и понимать друг друга. :smile:

----------


## overload

Ну, если я, например, считаю, что отснял всё стоящее, то просто посижу до торта, букета, свечей. Отдохну, бухну, мож быть.
А вообще я у клиента всегда уточняю: до скольки сидеть буим? Оплата почасовая, а что тамада закончить должен - я знаю. И всегда клиентам это говорю.
В принципе, часок-полтора качумнуть где-нить в курилке вполне можно. Всё равно съёмка = день потерян. Часом раньше дома будешь, часом позже... уже не столь важно.

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

На берегу свадьбы.мой оператор говорит своим клиентам,что четырех часовой фильм будет стоить столько-то,не уточняя им,что в эти четыре часа программа может и не уместиться,хотя тут как он захочет,так и получиться.А на свадьбе начинается,достаем прайс лист и тычем им в лицо как мне ,так и клиентам.Так вот я и считаю,что ты им должен это все преподнести на переговорах,а не во время свадьбы.это все равно.что я скажу своим клиентам:"что вон тот товарищ с длинными усами много поздравлял,и я не уместилась с программой"и буду своим прайсом тыкать,мы то с вами взрослые люди и понимаем,что ситуация в наших руках.:cool:

----------


## overload

4 часа свадебный фильм... :eek: и ещё и не всё уместится???
Что ж это за оператор такой? :redface: Он за молодыми в сортир не бегает снимать?

----------


## Torpedon

2 *Наталья Клещевникова*



> А на свадьбе начинается,достаем прайс лист и тычем им в лицо как мне ,так и клиентам.


Вообще-то такие действия неэтичны в принципе.
Всё равно, что два педагога в присутствии детей будут выяснять отношения.
Наталья, а зачем вам такой оператор? Он же вас подставляет.
Найдите адекватного...

----------


## overload

*Наталья Клещевникова*,
 Есть операторы, а есть сепараторы.
Ваш, видать, из таких.

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

МНЕ БЫ И ПО ПРЕЖНЕМУ ХОТЕЛОСЬ РАБОТАТЬ С ЭТИМ ОПЕРАТОРОМ,
Т.К ВЫБРАЛА ЕГО ДЛЯ СЕБЯ ПО ЕГО РАБОТАМ ,МНЕ НЕ БЫВАЕТ ЗА ЕГО РАБОТЫ СТЫДНО,НО ТЕПЕРЬ Я ЗНАЮ ЧЕМ ПАРИРОВАТЬ.

----------


## angel18

Трактовка оператора "У меня часовая оплата" не совсем этична по отношению клиенту.    А если у видеоператора время кончится на дарах в ресторане, он домой что ли должен ийти на середине программы?  Или он собирается в день свадьбы напрягать своими материальными проблемами  жениха, невесту, маму , папу?
 Оговаривая сумму   с клинтами  еще до свадьбы видеоператор  уже должен учесть время  работы до ресторана и время работы в ресторане + форс-можорные  обстоятельства . Допустим, работа в ресторане идет 7-8 часов обычно. Видеоператор приезжает к клиентам часов 8- 9 утра и снимает их до обеда. Таким образом  время вашей работы в день свадьбы составляет 14 часов. . Вот и озвучьте клиентам сколько вы будете стоить за 14 часов работы. Честно признайтесь . 
 ПОчему так многие видеоператоры не делают, я  постарюсь объяснить. ПОтому как    среди видеоператоров большая конкуренция. Хочется и денежек больше заработать и клиентов не потерять.  А как можно привлечь клиентов?  Это  можно сделать, в том числе, и более низкой ценой.Тем более во время кризиса это очень актуально. И вот тут начинается игра "кошки -мышки". 

          "У вас нет  14-15 тысяч?( волгоградкие цены)"- говорит добрый дядька-оператор, Я готов  работать за 10 .Просто вместо 14 часов я работаю 10 часов.   Ничего не изменится и на качестве работы это не отразиться просто, все будем делать побыстрее"
  А у молодых свадьба же первая , поэтому они не ориентируются по времени и потому соглашаются. Да еще  и радуются , что им такой добрый дядька попался.
 А вот в день свадьбы этот добрый дядька уже не выглядит таким добрым. Он скорее на Бармолея смахивает. 
   Утро . С криком "Палундра" ( извините, немного утрирую) , видеоператор врывается к жениху и начинает съемку  еще сонного мужа. Едва юноша успевает одеть штаны, видеоперотор  снова кричит: "По коням". И они уже мчаться к невесте.
    Выкуп невесты проходит , как не странно, тоже быстро. Едва жених успевает  поцеловать  невесту, как видеоператор снова орет: "По коням".  Тут жених с невестой чуть  не плача : "Нам бы пописать"
Видеоператор:"Некогда писать, На прогулке пописаете".
  На  свадебную прогулку  времени тоже мало. Нужно все делать быстро. Вот и несутся жених с невестой впереди свадебного картежа, а за ними видеоператор с секундомером.
  В такои темпе они приезжают в ресторан.  И все бы хорошо, все успели  Но на середине программы у видеоператора уже "будильник звенит": все ваше время истекло, готовьте  снова денежки

----------


## overload

За такое можно и триподом по башке...

----------


## Torpedon

2 *angel18*
Вы описали работу не свадебного оператора, а какого-то неврастеника.
Если в Волгограде это является нормой, остаётся только посочувствовать вашим молодожёнам.

Да, времени действительно мало, но надо уметь грамотно распределить приложение силы. 
 У нас не только хватает времени на все съёмки на прогулке, но и выделяется час-полтора, для того, чтобы молодые успели перед банкетом заехать домой и привести себя в порядок. Почистить пёрышки и отдохнуть (хотя бы носки поменять). А не появляться перед гостями в мятом виде, сплёвывая дорожную пыль.




> Трактовка оператора "У меня часовая оплата" не совсем этична по отношению клиенту.


Не совсем этично вмешиваться в отношения клиента и оператора со стороны. Это их дело, как они договорятся. У заказчика есть выбор... не нравится - ищите другого.
И этика здесь не при чём. Здесь рулит платёжеспособность клиента.
(и зачастую заказчик сам идёт на то, чтобы платить меньше, а потом устраивать скандал)
Не важна форма услуги. Почасовая или проектом.
Важно то, что бесплатно работать не будет никто. 
И если оплата почасовая и звонок прозвенел во время вручения подарков, это проблема клиента.
Так как человек отработал положеное и оплаченое.

Но требовать от тамады, в таком случае, менять программу, оператор не имеет права.

----------


## Tamadaved

Всем здравствуйте!

Хочу рассказать как работаю я. Работаю вместе с женой.
Примерно в 8-9 часов утра приезжает машина за аппаратурой. Загружаемся - и в ресторан, кафе или т.п. Подключаю аппаратуру, проверяю чтобы всё работало. затем беру камеру - и в путь: сборы жениха, невесты, выкуп, ЗАГС, прогулка.
Приезжаем на застолье - камеру отдаю жене, сам беру микрофон и - вперёд до 24:00 либо до 1:00 ночи следующего дня. Когда всё заканчивается - аппаратуру скручиваю - и домой. После в течение недели монтирую сам отснятый материал и отдаю клиенту.
Интересно: работает кто-нибудь похожим образом?

----------


## khima

Почти всё прочитала, сделала вывод один единственный-всем надо дружить, а если не получается, создавать семейный бизнес...Вот этим и плотно займусь в ближайшее время. Отработали мы с мужем на видео и фотосъёмке около 5 лет, в своём городе считаемся одними из лучших, а полгода назад прикупили ещё и музаппаратуру. Теперь работаем так: видео муж снимает целый день, я фотаю до банкета (на банкете гости справляются и своими фотиками), а потом я пересаживаюсь за аппаратуру. И всё бы ничего, но ведущая, с которой мы работали, заболела "звёздной болезнью"...возможно и выздоровеет, но в нашей профессии-время деньги...думаю, а не стоит ли найти другую...или вообще самой попробовать, тем более на гулянии я являюсь организатором всей свадьбы, по части развлечений...сложно, трудно, но всё в нашей жизни выполнимо! Стоит только сильно захотеть!!!

----------


## Лара-Светлая

V.Kostrov]Дорогие друзья.
Я решился открыть данную тему, исключительно для того, что бы как то оформить свои мысли и наблюдения по проведению разного рода мероприятий (свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы). Это своего рода, взгляд со стороны, взгляд человека с видеокамерой, который стоит в сторонке или в гуще событий, но не участвует в них активно. Я умышленно беру только работу ведущих, т.к. именно они задают тон, атмосферу, контакт с залом. (При этом, я ни сколько не принижаю значимость работы музыкантов и певцов!) А почему именно тут, а не у ведущих? Да потому что, это взгляд видеооператора, а не ведущего. 
Видеосьемкой торжеств, я занимаюсь уже 13 лет и за это время довелось повидать много чего. Самое главное, что за это время, я составил для себя достаточно полное представление о взаимодействии ведущих и зрителей-участников. Анализ данного взаимодействия, не праздный интерес, а именно чисто рабочий, т.к. от этого взаимодействия зависит и моя работа, мой конечный результат. 
************************************************
Доброго времени суток! V.Kostrov - вот так всё интересно начиналось. Очень хочется продолжения именно ЭТОЙ темы.

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
P.S. В продолжение вышесказанного. Всегда стараюсь поговорить с оператором до начала банкета (обычно же есть 5 мин), если не работаю с ним часто, о подробностях-пожеланиях. Но, вот пример с последней свадьбы - видела работу оператора - всё до банкета - оч неплохо, а во время застолья - 1 танец - так себе, хотя при операторе репетировали(!) - танец был постановочный, классный, а на картинке почти всё время крупным планом лица молодых, а общий план, наезды-отъезды????????, длинные объяснения условий конкурсов (неужели нельзя было вырезать?) и т.д. Хотя есть например, один из операторов - я бы только с ним работала - профи, у него и прогулка и банкет - всё на высшем уровне, советуемся (в сторонке естественно) вплоть до того где удобнее расположить гостей и в какую сторону по отношению к свету бросать букет, зато видео получается СУПЕР. Но увы, не всегда нас выбирают вместе. 
Поэтому надеяться что всегда будет тщательный монтаж не приходиться. Я думаю перед мысленным взором тамады должно ВСЕГДА гореть большими красными буквами - ВАС СНИМАЕТ КАМЕРА КАЖДУЮ СЕКУНДУ, ШАГ ВЛЕВО, ШАГ ВПРАВО ........ Это всё не относится к присутствующим. Хотелось бы узнать правила поведения ведущей в кадре (ну чтобы за себя и за того парня).

----------


## darinaros

Здравствуйте, тема интересна, на мой взгляд, всем и операторам и ведущим, всегда интересно мнение о тебе со стороны того, кто снимает твою работу.
Хочу заступиться за наших Волгоградских видеоператоров. Конечно, попадаются не профессионалы в своем деле, но мне, наверное везет больше на другую категорию. Сейчас мы стараемся рекомендовать своим клиентам только тех видеоператоров, с которыми уже не раз вместе работали, видели их фильм и знаем, что относятся они к своей работе с душой.
 Если работаем с оператором, которого видим впервые, сразу говорю, что программа насыщенная и чтобы он на это рассчитывал. По ходу программы никогда друг другу не мешаем, если делаем танцевальный перерыв, то предупреждаю оператора сколько у него времени (возможно человеку элементарно нужно выйти).
  Если начинаю говорить, то всегда смотрю, готов ли оператор к съемке, беру микрофон и жестом показываю, что начинаю говорить. Таким образом получается, что все мои тосты на видео начинаются вовремя и нет потери голоса. А если я что-то говорю гостям, что на видео не нужно, то тоже показываю жестом оператору. Те, кто с нами работал неоднократно, уже знают наш стиль и программу (примерно, конечно, потому, что постоянно добавляем что-то новое, импровизируем по ходу) и при слаженной работе у нас получается в итоге отличный фильм.
 Но говорить о том, кто на свадьбе главнее тамада или видеооператор нельзя. Очень покоробили слова о том, что тамада обязана подчиняться съемке, ничего подобного, надо уметь работать и с незнакомыми людьми так, как будто не одну свадьбу вместе отработали, и тогда о вас можно сказать, что вы профи. 
  У нас есть один видеооператор, с которым легко и интересно работать, он даже иногда по ходу свадьбы что-то может дельное подсказать,ведь ему со стороны нас виднее. А если у него какие-то свои задумки во время банкета, например танец невесты или еще что-то, я сделаю так, буд-то это было мной задумано, при этом я не подстраиваю свой сценарий под видео, все происходит как-бы само собой. Зато потом, когда берешь диск со своей работой у этого оператора, всегда уверена в том, весь банкет охвачен и грамотно смонтирован так, что и потом клиентам показать приятно.
  Так что ведущие и операторы, давайте жить дружно и делать одно общее дело - приносить людям радость и позитив.

----------


## overload

Ну ты всё правильно сказал, человек! Кто бы спорил.
Хороший способ работы, неплохой подход. Я на твоей стороне полюбасу.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Так что ведущие и операторы, давайте жить дружно и делать одно общее дело - приносить людям радость и позитив.


Я бы сюда добавил еще и музыкантов. Я уже говорил и убежден в этом, что работать надо командой. Да, функции у всех разные, но значимость одинаковая, потому что, работаем на один результат.

----------


## irinaruh

> А почему нам всегда плявать чем занимается оператор?!!
> Мы делаем свою работу без оглядки "как это будет на видео", да и практика показывает что работать нужно с гостями, а не с оператором...


Ой, как Вы не правы...  Я - сама оператор и отлично представляю, как это работать в команде!

----------


## khima

Последние 2 года клиенты приходят сначало к нам-операторам, а потом после наших рекомендаций выбирают и ведущих, и место для торжества...вот как-то так у нас сложилось.

----------


## overload

Вот видео по теме, кстати...
Поржал, потом подумал.
Давайте быть терпимее друг к другу, что ли... :smile::smile::smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Инфаркт миокарда у меня!!!! 
Дорогущая аппаратура! И из-за чего? Из-за точки съёмки?

----------


## khima

Я в шоке!!! Это просто ужас!!! Хорошо, что есть видео- можно подать в суд. Упаси, Господи. Когда бросали камеру, сердце обливалось кровью...

----------


## Torpedon

Что-то я модель камеры не узнал... ту, что бросали.
Закрадываются сомнения. :)

----------


## overload

Мне показалась, Соня-1000...
Такую и кинуть можно.
Хотя... за любую бы голову отгрыз.

ЗЫ.... походу Панасы у них. Ашипся.

----------


## overload

Не помню, писал, аль нет...
*
Песнь свадебного видеооператора*

Вот такая вот засадьба...
Я, конечно, знаю,но -
вышел я работать свадьбу.
Тока - качество - *****.

Спотыкнулся я об бордер,
налетел плечом на мать,
зафиксировал камкордер,
всё, что можно тут сказать.

Дальше-больше. Мост. Соитье,
я - вперёд молодожённннннн........
...кто не вделал прут в покрытье?
Спотыкнулся - и смешон...

Вот сюжет - судьбы экватор,
пара делит каравай...
тока - сдох аккумулятор,
а второму - сеть давай...

Ну, поймал...Теперча - "Горько!"...
Тока - горько мне опять:
в объективе - рожа Борьки,
**** Нинки, Галя-блядь...

Что монтировать - не знаю,
что отдать - да near bird,...
Завтра Ленина снимаю,
в эту свадьбу он войдёт.

----------


## Torpedon

> ЗЫ.... походу Панасы у них. Ашипся


Ага... вроде похожа на аналоговую 9500 без бленды. Таким девайсом только об асфальт... или на полке держать в коллекции динозавров. Кассеты VHS уже года 4 как прекратили выпускать.
Так что серьёзность конфликта под подозрением. :wink:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Так что серьёзность конфликта под подозрением.


Несколько раз рассматривал и очень внимательно. Мне тоже показалось, что это инсценировка. Да и с камерами не так все просто. Что то маловато от них отлетало всевозможных осколков. При таких бросках, у них кроме измятой лентопротяги и кое каких плат, ни чего не должно было остаться. Сдается мне, что это муляжи. Только цель этой инсценировки не понятна.....

----------


## KAlinchik

> Только цель этой инсценировки не понятна....


может,обычный эпатаж?:eek:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А мы тут распереживались! :biggrin:
Оказывается, снова реклама!

----------


## overload

При такой драке обычно соперник отлетает метра на два и потом встать не может, вот меня что заинтересовало.
Удары - сильные, от подобного удара, как правило, противник ложится и не чирикает.
А уж как камеры летали... Пчёл, ты легко снимешь подобное и без особых синих экранов.
Смотрел раз двадцать. Имхо... постановка, хотя и талантливая.

----------


## tatirfe

> V.Kostrov - вот так всё интересно начиналось. Очень хочется продолжения именно ЭТОЙ темы.


Прочитала весь раздел и хочу внести свою небольшую лепту если позволите. Я оператор, снимаю свадьбы около 5 лет. И хочется сказать вот о чем: дорогие ведущие если у вас есть такая возможность обязательно просматривайте свои проведенные торжества, даже если вам не очень приятно смотреть на себя, ну хотя бы изредка. Говорю это после очередного монтажа "весёлого конкурса ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ". Смысл конкурса заключается в том что первый в команде целет второго, второй третьего и т.д. до конечного игрока, последний бежит к первому, передает ему поцелуй и встает на его место. И так продолжается до тех пор пока первый игрок не окажется на своем месте.Тамада всё это наблюдает "вживую" и конечно все вроде происходит весело подвыпивший народ целуется и с азартом бегает стараясь обыграть команду соперников. Теперь смотрим что получилось на видео - тамада создала команды по 16 человек, причем это оговаривалось сразу при создании команд (почему именно 16?) в итоге смотрим как поцелуй передается от одного игрока к другому причём  16 раз дублей. Обрезать не получиться т.к. смысл исчезает напрочь, поэтому пришлось выкинуть совсем в надежде что молодые не вспомнят и не спрсят - А у нас там такая игра веселая была... 
 Хотя это лично моё мнение и не факт что оно правильное...

----------


## Torpedon

Так а в чём проблема-то? В затянутости конкурса или числе 16?
Возможно тамада не замужем и у неё размер кольца 16...  :Blush2:  Или родилась 16-го числа. Может у неё это личное.  :Derisive: 

Такой конкурс можно снять не напрягаясь. Пробежать за поцелуем пару раз вдоль каждой команды, разбавить крупнячками и закончить общим планом, разогнав в монтажке процентов на 250. Кипелово идёт и ладно.

----------


## Маргоshа

> Так а в чём проблема-то? В затянутости конкурса или числе 16?


Возможно, свадьба была с большим кол-вом людей, вот дама и решила участников много пригласить.
Я просто сочувствую тем ребятам, которые со мной работают, но когда вижу ролик свадебный, то кажется, все так суперски было! 
Парень есть один, так он вообще блоки расставляет немного по-другому (кроме первого, конечно), ощущение, что весь банкет идет по нарастающей.




> разбавить крупнячками и закончить общим планом


Ну, да, зачем же все от корки до корки делать.

----------


## tatirfe

Это я к тому что взгляд через объектив отличается от обычного и конечно можно(что чаще всего и бывает) и из такого затянутого конкурса сделать смотребельное видео. Но ведь и моей работы больше. А когда работаешь с тамадой у которой все конкурсы яркие насыщенные действием то и смотриться это класс и работать с такой приятно. А про приведенный пример скажу - конкурс-то и так не отличается разнообразием так зачем ещё всю свадьбу то туда вгонять. Они пока 15 минут бегали забыли сами кто у них первым стоял. :Aga:

----------


## white_liliya_

Соглашусь, что ничего страшного в этом нет, ускорить + наложить бодрую музыку...может быть даже в некоторых местах замедлить со звуком поцелуя (если где-то было особенно эффектно). Вообще звуки добавить в тему (цоканье, топот и.т.д), очень оживляет, моим молодым очень всегда нравится, причем приходят следующие и делают акцент, а вот вы нам сделаете ускоренные конкурсы?).

----------

